# PSdZ Data 47.4 (with E-Sys 3.18.4) UPDATE: 47.5



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xpert said:


> could you please also send me the link?
> 
> Thanks
> xpert


PM Sent.


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sent.
> 
> Now, it is far easier to just add the 7 new CAFD files from 47.5 to an existing 47.4 install, rather than redownloading the entire 47.5 PSdZData package at a hefty 15 Gb.


Hello Shawn, I already have the 47.4 data, can You send me d/l for the seven new ones?

Thank You Very Much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clausx3 said:


> Hello Shawn, I already have the 47.4 data, can You send me d/l for the seven new ones?
> 
> Thank You Very Much.


PM Sent.


----------



## leonyb (Oct 4, 2012)

hi
pls give the link also.
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leonyb said:


> hi
> pls give the link also.
> thanks


PM Sent.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Shawn

I got my car back today.
Thank you for the new files. 
Do i need to re-install e-sys and put the files in the folder? Or is it ok just to delete the old ones and put the new in?

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Shawn
> 
> I got my car back today.
> Thank you for the new files.
> ...


Delete old PSdZData folder and replace it with the new one.


----------



## vierchatura (Sep 27, 2006)

Please RS links fro PSDZdata 47.5


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vierchatura said:


> Please RS links fro PSDZdata 47.5


PM Sent.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

and the old cafd files? delete or let them there? 
i think better to delete, or not?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> and the old cafd files? delete or let them there?
> i think better to delete, or not?


Delete old PSdZData folder and replace with new one.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

sorry shawn 
i meant the old .ncd files from the car


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> sorry shawn
> i meant the old .ncd files from the car


You can just leave them. Every time you read your ECU, it overwrites the previous .ncd.


----------



## DingDing (Jun 28, 2006)

Please pm RS links. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DingDing said:


> Please pm RS links. Thank you


PM Sent.


----------



## NickLutte (Mar 10, 2012)

Shawn I'm sorry to join the long list of requestors
but do you think you might pm me the links to 47.5?
Many Thanks...


----------



## smilodon500 (Oct 5, 2012)

would be nice to get the links too
THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NickLutte said:


> Shawn I'm sorry to join the long list of requestors
> but do you think you might pm me the links to 47.5?
> Many Thanks...


PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smilodon500 said:


> would be nice to get the links too
> THX


PM Sent.


----------



## friederbluemle (Jul 19, 2012)

Requesting links for 47.5 as well. Thanks


----------



## bigsarge (Jan 23, 2012)

I would like the RS link as well.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

I have posted the upgrade from 2.47.4 to 2.47.5 to USENET. Just rename the PDF to NZB - it's about 700MB.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

friederbluemle said:


> Requesting links for 47.5 as well. Thanks


PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bigsarge said:


> I would like the RS link as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin


PM Sent.


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Seems like I should not add the NZB to the Update from 47.4 to 47.5 I posted here to grab the files from Usenet - maybe a link is allowed to a Usenet search site:

Grab from Usenet

It's about 700MB


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> Seems like I should not add the NZB to the Update from 47.4 to 47.5 I posted here to grab the files from Usenet - maybe a link is allowed to a Usenet search site:
> 
> Grab from Usenet
> 
> It's about 700MB


Have you tested Frankensteining (pun intended) this 700 MB from 47.5 into 47.4 to know that it works with no issues?

We know the CAFD and SWF flash files can usually just be added to older releases, but in this case are you also commingling java and other binary (.dll, .ocx. etc.) files?


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, I used Bejond Compare 3 to do a binary compare on all the files. All the files that showed up differently I put into the RAR - so it should work...

Uploading 20GB through a 1Mb upload is just so much pain...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> Well, I used Bejond Compare 3 to do a binary compare on all the files. All the files that showed up differently I put into the RAR - so it should work...
> 
> Uploading 20GB through a 1Mb upload is just so much pain...


The compare was done by name, or both name and file size? Are there any files from 47.4 that were also orphaned, and not part of 47.5, that should be deleted?

Yes, I know it is a pain. My RS Account is massive, and that was all upped at about 300 Kb/s.


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

It was actually a binary compare... 

So there might only be files that were there in 47.4 that are not there any more in 47.5 - which I have not seen - these would not be deleted by just applying the RAR file to the 47.4 directory...

I can also Upload the RARs to RS if you want to take a look...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> It was actually a binary compare...
> 
> So there might only be files that were there in 47.4 that are not there any more in 47.5 - which I have not seen - these would not be deleted by just applying the RAR file to the 47.4 directory...
> 
> I can also Upload the RARs to RS if you want to take a look...


Ok. Thanks, but that is all right. If there is any issue with it, I am sure we will hear about it.


----------



## fontana302 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Can I get the link to 47.5.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fontana302 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I get the link to 47.5.
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent.


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

pls seed this torrent. "My upload speed 15mb"
Thank you,


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

I am seeding the torrent and uploading at over 700k at the moment. I have a very fast FiOS connection and will continue to seed. I sometimes forget to start bittorrent after I reboot so shoot me a PM if no one is seeding.


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

Merlosso said:


> I am seeding the torrent and uploading at over 700k at the moment. I have a very fast FiOS connection and will continue to seed. I sometimes forget to start bittorrent after I reboot so shoot me a PM if no one is seeding.


Thank you,


----------



## esmond (Jun 10, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sent.


May I have the links for whole 47.5 RS links? Thanks. my RS account will expire soon. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

esmond said:


> May I have the links for whole 47.5 RS links? Thanks. my RS account will expire soon. Thanks.


PM Sent.


----------



## esmond (Jun 10, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sent.


Thanks for the almost instant reply. Downloading now. quite fast: 2.4MB/S


----------



## nucleotide (May 19, 2012)

nicewonky said:


> Can someone pls seed this torrent? Thanks!!


Seeding!


----------



## t-8110 (May 23, 2012)

*Update: 47.5*

Hi Shawn
I prefer also rs for downloading. Could you send me the links please?

thx


----------



## Chriz123 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi shawn,
can u sent me the links, too? 

Also searching for new SP-Daten for E-Models


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chriz123 said:


> Hi shawn,
> can u sent me the links, too?
> 
> Also searching for new SP-Daten for E-Models


PM Sent.


----------



## endorphine17 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me the link too please. Just picked up my 535 and got my cable done up  Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

endorphine17 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send me the link too please. Just picked up my 535 and got my cable done up  Thx!


PM Sent.


----------



## mjcollection23 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey Shawnsheridan,

Can you send me the links? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mjcollection23 said:


> Hey Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you send me the links? Thank you


PM Sent.


----------



## TSTE1982 (Jun 30, 2007)

could i get a link to the 47.5 files.

thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TSTE1982 said:


> could i get a link to the 47.5 files.
> 
> thank you in advance.


PM Sent.


----------



## cupra80 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi shawn,
can u sent me the links, too? 

Also searching for new SP-Daten for E-Model


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cupra80 said:


> Hi shawn,
> can u sent me the links, too?
> 
> Also searching for new SP-Daten for E-Model


PM Sent.


----------



## cupra80 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Dr_long (Oct 22, 2012)

hi shawn ,
I heard that now have 47.6, made some update, do you know? 
I didn't find the download link, is trying to seek out of .


----------



## Dr_long (Oct 22, 2012)

hi shawn ,
I heard that now have 47.6, made some update, do you know? 
I didn't find the download link, is trying to seek out of .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr_long said:


> hi shawn ,
> I heard that now have 47.6, made some update, do you know?
> I didn't find the download link, is trying to seek out of .


Sorry, but that is incorrect. The dealer programed my car with 47.7, but the latest PSdZdata I have is still 47.5.


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

Shawn could you PM me the link for 47.5 as well? Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

val3ntin3s said:


> Shawn could you PM me the link for 47.5 as well? Thank you in advance!


PM Sent.


----------



## kwmkoester (Mar 10, 2012)

*How important are the latest files?*

Just a quick question, if my coding efforts are going well and I don't have any issues, is it necessary to update my PSDZdata files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kwmkoester said:


> Just a quick question, if my coding efforts are going well and I don't have any issues, is it necessary to update my PSDZdata files?


No. So long as your PSdZData is >= to the ISTA/P version your car was last Dealer programmed with, you are good to go.


----------



## ziff73 (May 18, 2012)

hey guys. can someone send me a link to the latest and greatest sw?

thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ziff73 said:


> hey guys. can someone send me a link to the latest and greatest sw?
> 
> thx


I believe I responded to this same request in a different thread.


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

All links down???

Message:

This file is marked as illegal.......

regards utzeman


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Utzeman said:


> All links down???
> 
> Message:
> 
> ...


Sorry, RapidShare Locked my account. I have been unable to reach them to figure out how, or even if, I can get it unlocked.


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

no problem, shawn.

Please, could you tell us, if your rapidshare account is open again?

17 parts are missing me.

regards utzeman


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Utzeman said:


> no problem, shawn.
> 
> Please, could you tell us, if your rapidshare account is open again?
> 
> ...


I will. It was locked by the "Anti Abuse Department", and they don't work until Monday. I can't wait to hear what they have to say.


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

I am installed a new PSdZ Data 47.5 and now I have a problem !
When I go on step 9 read data I have a error:

Pease help about this error


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vzinic said:


> I am installed a new PSdZ Data 47.5 and now I have a problem !
> When I go on step 9 read data I have a error:
> 
> Pease help about this error


Close E-Sys. Start car with engine running, and Relaunch E-Sys, connect to car, and read FA and VCM. See if it works then.


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Same error with or without ignition on or engine running, and Relaunch E-Sys ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vzinic said:


> Same error with or without ignition on or engine running, and Relaunch E-Sys ?


1) Is your token file Code Away.est?

2) Has your E-Sys / PSdZData ever worked before, or is this your first attempt?

3) If it was working before, did you by chance merge two sets of PSdZData, as in copy 47.5 onto an existing 47.4 install, without first deleting 47.4?


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello,

any one have the v 48.0 Daten?

Regards


----------



## captirwin (May 3, 2012)

*A Little HELP*

My 2013 F25 was reprogrammed at the dealership. So, I am unable to use the early v. of E-Sys. I formatted my computer, reinstalled Windows XP and am trying to install E-Sys with PSZD 47.5. I spent 9 hours downloading the files using utorrent. Everything was going well up to Instructions #5.
*I only have 6 folders in the \\BMW E-Sys\E-Sys v.47.5_psdzdzata\folder_1-7. *
What am I doing wrong???

If someone would be willing to speak with me, I'd gladly compensate them for their time. I usually talk with Sean Sheridan, but he is out of the country. A PM or call would be great. 702 248-6261.

Thanks in advance for any help or advice...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

captirwin said:


> My 2013 F25 was reprogrammed at the dealership. So, I am unable to use the early v. of E-Sys. I formatted my computer, reinstalled Windows XP and am trying to install E-Sys with PSZD 47.5. I spent 9 hours downloading the files using utorrent. Everything was going well up to Instructions #5.
> *I only have 6 folders in the \\BMW E-Sys\E-Sys v.47.5_psdzdzata\folder_1-7. *
> What am I doing wrong???
> 
> ...


Irwin, I tried to call you back from Paris, but the number couldn't be dialed. I think it was a Skype number.

Anyway, you only need the 6 folders. The 7th folder was an empty Temp directory in the original 46.1 PSdZData set that isn't needed at all. You are fine with just 6. Copy the 47.5 PSdZData to C:\ESysData and you are done.


----------



## captirwin (May 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> irwin, i tried to call you back from paris, but the number couldn't be dialed. I think it was a skype number.
> 
> Anyway, you only need the 6 folders. The 7th folder was an empty temp directory in the original 46.1 psdzdata set that isn't needed at all. You are fine with just 6. Copy the 47.5 psdzdata to c:\esysdata and you are done.


thanks Sean...check your paypal account.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

*cafd_000000f9_007_003_022*

Hi there, can somebody please share those files in a torrent or give me a link for the new psdzdata files?

cafd_000000f9_007_003_022

Thanks in advance


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi there, can somebody please share those files in a torrent or give me a link for the new psdzdata files?
[email protected]

cafd_000000f9_007_003_022

Thanks in advance


----------



## captirwin (May 3, 2012)

*A big thanks*

I'd like to take the time to say THANK YOU to Shawn Sheridan.

I was having a problem with E-Sys, and Shawn took the time to help me throught it. I got everything up and running. What a relief.

*THANKS...*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wassy (Mar 6, 2004)

I give up. reinstalled clean multiple times, followed instx in detail each time, and keep getting the FA not found in vcm error and fa not in backup vcm folder either, per 2nd error as Vzinic had above on this page..

very frustrating after 2 FULL days of trying this.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vzinic said:


> Same error with or without ignition on or engine running, and Relaunch E-Sys ?





wassy said:


> I give up. reinstalled clean multiple times, followed instx in detail each time, and keep getting the FA not found in vcm error and fa not in backup vcm folder either, per 2nd error as Vzinic had above on this page..
> 
> very frustrating after 2 FULL days of trying this.


@vzinic, you didn't answer my 3 questions above yet, but I will add a 4th. What version of ISTA/P is on your car, or if you don't know because you can't read VCM, what is the build date, and when was it last programmed by the dealer?

@wassy, same question for you.


----------



## wassy (Mar 6, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> @vzinic, you didn't answer my 3 questions above yet, but I will add a 4th. What version of ISTA/P is on your car, or if you don't know because you can't read VCM, what is the build date, and when was it last programmed by the dealer?
> 
> @wassy, same question for you.


I don't know ISTA/P version jut I was told last install was August 2012. 06-12 build


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wassy said:


> I don't know ISTA/P version jut I was told last install was August 2012. 06-12 build


When did you take delivery of it from your Dealer?

Where did you get your ENET Cable?


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @vzinic, you didn't answer my 3 questions above yet, but I will add a 4th. What version of ISTA/P is on your car, or if you don't know because you can't read VCM, what is the build date, and when was it last programmed by the dealer?
> 
> @wassy, same question for you.


1. Yes my token file is Code Away.est.

2.My E-Sys / PSdZData 46.3's work before and I successfully coded.

3.No I do not merge two sets of PSdZData, only 47.5

4.After that I remove 47.5 and again go on 46.3 and it is not work.

My car is Prod.date 2011-11-07 and I do not no version of ISTA/P in my car.

It is not programmed by the dealer.

Today I will try to re-install all Esys,and I'll tell you if were successful.
Best Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hiroyuki said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the links for 47.5
> 
> Thanks,


Full 47.5 PSdZdata or the 45 new CAFD's from 48.1?


----------



## hiroyuki (Nov 13, 2012)

What is the 45 new CAFD's from 48.1?
Teach me,please.
the 45 new CAFD's from 48.1 is PSdZdata file?


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

psdzdata 48.1 has additionally 45 new cafd files over psdzdata 47.5


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hiroyuki said:


> What is the 45 new CAFD's from 48.1?
> Teach me,please.
> the 45 new CAFD's from 48.1 is PSdZdata file?


Add them to your existing 47.5 PSdZdata in C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe\cafd folder.

This works for the vast majority of people, although there may be a couple CAFD's that still require the full PSdZData package such as F10 KOMBI cafd_00000069-009_000_050, and possibly F30 FEM_BODY cafd_00000794-004_124_042.


----------



## hiroyuki (Nov 13, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Add them to your existing 47.5 PSdZdata in C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe\cafd folder.
> 
> This works for the vast majority of people, although there may be a couple CAFD's that still require the full PSdZData package such as F10 KOMBI cafd_00000069-009_000_050, and possibly F30 FEM_BODY cafd_00000794-004_124_042.


Dear Shawn

Verry Thanks!
I understand well.
Please sent me the links for new full PSdZdata file.
My BMW is F25!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hiroyuki said:


> Dear Shawn
> 
> Verry Thanks!
> I understand well.
> ...


What PSdZData do you have now, and did you add the 45 new CAFD's to it?

What error are you getting in E-Sys?


----------



## hiroyuki (Nov 13, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What PSdZData do you have now, and did you add the 45 new CAFD's to it?
> 
> What error are you getting in E-Sys?


I don't have PSdZdata file and start BMWcording now.
I get e-sys 2days ago.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hiroyuki said:


> I don't have PSdZdata file and start BMWcording now.
> I get e-sys 2days ago.


PM Sent.


----------



## hiroyuki (Nov 13, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sent.


Thank you!
Arigatou!(japanese)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hiroyuki said:


> Thank you!
> Arigatou!(japanese)


You are welcome...and yes I know...I was stationed there for two years.


----------



## Hamyu (Dec 3, 2012)

Dear Shawn

My BMW is F30. I have E-SYS 3.18.4 and psdzdata 4.4.0
I tried read CAFD files but 'File not found'Error was occur.
So Please show me a newest psdzdata.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hamyu said:


> Dear Shawn
> 
> My BMW is F30. I have E-SYS 3.18.4 and psdzdata 4.4.0
> I tried read CAFD files but 'File not found'Error was occur.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## fred44nl (Dec 5, 2012)

hi,

yesterday I downloaded BMW_E-Sys_3.18.4_47.5.
some of the files in the folder E-Sys Documentation need a password to be opened.
how can I get the password ??

thnks
Fred


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fred44nl said:


> hi,
> 
> yesterday I downloaded BMW_E-Sys_3.18.4_47.5.
> some of the files in the folder E-Sys Documentation need a password to be opened.
> ...


The same documents are here, without a password:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6868737&postcount=1

Some are renamed, but they are the same.


----------



## wchjr56 (Apr 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sent.


Hi Shawn -

I too would like to upgrade my files.

Thanks

Bill
535 M-Sport


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wchjr56 said:


> Hi Shawn -
> 
> I too would like to upgrade my files.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## DTee (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Possible to send me the link to get E-Sys and PSdZ Data files?

Thanks.


----------



## anelson524 (Dec 11, 2012)

Could I please get a link for the updated cafd files.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTee said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Possible to send me the link to get E-Sys and PSdZ Data files?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anelson524 said:


> Could I please get a link for the updated cafd files.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## groovyone789 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Shawn, any way you can send me the full psdz data for my F25?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

groovyone789 said:


> Hey Shawn, any way you can send me the full psdz data for my F25?


PM sent.


----------



## dctek (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this Shawn.

I just picked up my F21 M135i - the Auto StopStart turning on by default is already driving me crazy  - Dealer not aware it can be changed..

I've ordered an ENET cable from that recommended guy on eBay so just a couple of weeks for it to make it to the UK!


----------



## GuMMiBaEr (Jan 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sent.


Hello.
I also need the a link for psdzdata
I use v46.3 but it wont work with F21 12/2012

Thank you very much!

With kind regards from germany :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GuMMiBaEr said:


> Hello.
> I also need the a link for psdzdata
> I use v46.3 but it wont work with F21 12/2012
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dzm10250 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi ShawnSheridan,

Could you please send the links for 47.5 RS as well? Would be much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dzm10250 said:


> Hi ShawnSheridan,
> 
> Could you please send the links for 47.5 RS as well? Would be much appreciated!


47.5 is quite old. 48.2 is the latest. PM sent.


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> ICOM is overkill for E-Sys, so I hope you have ISTA/P to play with. And if you do, that you can update the PSdZData on it.
> 
> PM sent.


Are you saying I can update my cars PSDdata with ICOM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ilhan1103 said:


> Are you saying I can update my cars PSDdata with ICOM?


What I said is if he has ICOM interface, which is designed for use with ISTA, and although it will also work with ENET given the cost of it vs. ENET it is overkill, that I hope his ISTA/P is updateable with the PSdZData he was requesting.


----------



## FRebb (Jan 8, 2013)

May ask as well for a PM reg the 48.2 files?
Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FRebb said:


> May ask as well for a PM reg the 48.2 files?
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## gstephens (Jan 2, 2013)

Can I get the 47.5 & 48.2 links? TIA,

Greg


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gstephens said:


> Can I get the 47.5 & 48.2 links? TIA,
> 
> Greg


PM sent.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

Can I get the 48.2 links? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

webb said:


> Can I get the 48.2 links?
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Evening Shawn. Wondering if you could send me the e-sys and 48.2 links? TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ciboM5 said:


> Evening Shawn. Wondering if you could send me the e-sys and 48.2 links? TIA


PM sent.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

Can i have the link for 48.2 complete with swe? Thx shawn ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Bimmer App


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

Beer55 said:


> Can i have the link for 48.2 complete with swe? Thx shawn ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Bimmer App


pm sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> Can i have the link for 48.2 complete with swe? Thx shawn ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Bimmer App


PSdZData or SP-Daten?


----------



## bim5 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

thanks for the links for Esys and PSdZ data. Manage to make a connection from the laptop to the car using the enet cable.

Try to code the ASS to default off and it worked.  

Hopefully, will be able to code other stuffs when i understand the flow of the software better. Anyway while coding just now the ignition suddenly turn off. Luckily nothing went wrong. Panic for a moment. 
I have read somewhere that we can turn on the engine. Is it correct? We just cant do it for certain module? Correct me if i am wrong. Appreciate your advise. 

Thank u


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bim5 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> thanks for the links for Esys and PSdZ data. Manage to make a connection from the laptop to the car using the enet cable.
> 
> ...


You better read every ECU, and make sure you do not have a corrupted CAFD file, with a name like cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255.

I always code my car with it turned on and running, except for the DME Module, which I am rarely ever coding anyway.


----------



## etniez (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan,

could you please send me the directlinks to SP-Daten V48.2?
Especially I need the latest SP-Daten for coding Mini Cooper R56.

Thanks in advance! :angel:

Greetings from Nuernberg (Bavaria),
Stefan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

etniez said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> could you please send me the directlinks to SP-Daten V48.2?
> Especially I need the latest SP-Daten for coding Mini Cooper R56.
> ...


I have 48.1 SP-Daten, not 48.2, but R56 Integration Level is R056-12-11-502 for both 48.1 and 48.2, so it is the same.

PM sent.


----------



## cmarucco (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn - Please send the torrent link for E-SYS to me at

Just picked up a 2013 328i (F30) so whatever version of the files would work for that...

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmarucco said:


> Hi Shawn - Please send the torrent link for E-SYS to me at cmarucco @ gmail
> 
> Just picked up a 2013 328i (F30) so whatever version of the files would work for that...
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## alpsF11 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys. I got my F11535d some days ago. I love that car. i allready build the datacable. i got a rapidpro account - sorry du ask the same question the 100000 time: 

can someone PM me the links?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alpsF11 said:


> Hi guys. I got my F11535d some days ago. I love that car. i allready build the datacable. i got a rapidpro account - sorry du ask the same question the 100000 time:
> 
> can someone PM me the links?


PM sent.


----------



## fl_user (Jan 1, 2013)

*Question*

Hello,

I speak French, but I try to ask a question..

My car is BMW F31 and i can-t find psdzdata. How to have the links for psdzdata 47.5 ?

I just download and install E-SYS 3.18.4

Thank you.

FL


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fl_user said:


> Hello,
> 
> I speak French, but I try to ask a question..
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## fl_user (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you Shawnsheridan !
FL


----------



## Anok (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

could you please send me the links to the E-Sys and SP-Data V48.2.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Anok said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me the links to the E-Sys and SP-Data V48.2.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## jbourne (Jan 20, 2013)

hey ... would it be possible for me to get my hands on the R56 sp-daten for 48.x? I just broke my instrument cluster - looks like I am on R056-12-11-502, but I was using an older daten file, and now it thinks it's a convertible with a broken spoiler. Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbourne said:


> hey ... would it be possible for me to get my hands on the R56 sp-daten for 48.x? I just broke my instrument cluster - looks like I am on R056-12-11-502, but I was using an older daten file, and now it thinks it's a convertible with a broken spoiler. Much appreciated, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ld757 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM me the links for 47.5

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ld757 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the links for 47.5
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## t-8110 (May 23, 2012)

*PSdZ Data*

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM me also the links for 47.5?

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t-8110 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me also the links for 47.5?
> 
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## t-8110 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Ionic202 said:


> Hello Shawn, may I have a links for the newest PSdzData files. Also, is the E-Sys 3.18 still working with the newest PSdzData files?
> 
> Thanks, DL


3.18 should be fine for F10 with 48.3.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ionic202 said:


> Hello Shawn, may I have a links for the newest PSdzData files. Also, is the E-Sys 3.18 still working with the newest PSdzData files?
> 
> Thanks, DL


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

icuc said:


> 3.18 should be fine for F10 with 48.3.


48.2 PSdZData for F20 / F30 and 48.3 PSdZData for all other Chassis is the last in line for E-Sys 3.18.4 with Code Away.EST Token.

The game has changed now...


----------



## stoofman (Mar 4, 2013)

Dear Shawn,

I just bought an x3 (f25) , can you please send me the links?
thanks a lot !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stoofman said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> I just bought an x3 (f25) , can you please send me the links?
> thanks a lot !


PM sent.


----------



## supershaft (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I just took delivery yesterday and I was hoping you could please send me the links as well. Thank you!


----------



## supershaft (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I just took delivery yesterday and I was hoping you could please send me the links as well. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supershaft said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I just took delivery yesterday and I was hoping you could please send me the links as well. Thank you!





supershaft said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I just took delivery yesterday and I was hoping you could please send me the links as well. Thank you!


There is an Echo in here...

PM sent.


----------



## SUNZOUT (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Shawn, Just picked up a E90 and looking for the links for PSdzData and E-Sys download links.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SUNZOUT said:


> Hi Shawn, Just picked up a E90 and looking for the links for PSdzData and E-Sys download links.


Why? You can't use E-Sys / PSdZdata for Exx Chassis.

For your E90, you instead need NCS Expert and SP-Daten.


----------



## f30fred (Oct 2, 2012)

*Help need , no target*

Dear all,
i had e-sys running already in the past, last action before BMW Software/Firmware Update at the workshop during service activity.
Now i set up another faster laptop with Windows XP and reinstalled everything.
When i try to connect, the network connection is stable, but i cannot choose a "target" , because there appears no target. everything blank.

Esys itself finds the car and displays the connection via vin and diagnosis addres_10.
All Path entries in the Esys related things are there. I reinstalled it completely for many times. No result
I got Dataversion 48.3 from friendly Shawn. I also tried out with 47.5, no result.
I'm running Esys 3.20 and i got an est-file one year ago from AKISS. 
Any ideas ?

and i also beg for the newest Data download link.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30fred said:


> Dear all,
> i had e-sys running already in the past, last action before BMW Software/Firmware Update at the workshop during service activity.
> Now i set up another faster laptop with Windows XP and reinstalled everything.
> When i try to connect, the network connection is stable, but i cannot choose a "target" , because there appears no target. everything blank.
> ...


Do you have Team Viewer?


----------



## f30fred (Oct 2, 2012)

*Found it*

Hello Sirs,
i reinstalled everything now to the root of C: without EC-Apps and it works, crazy but true.

Thanks to all of you for brainstorming.

@ Shawn, is there a newer Data available?

regards Fred


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30fred said:


> Hello Sirs,
> i reinstalled everything noe to the root of C: without EC-Apps and it works, crazy but true.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for brainstorming.
> ...


49.0 is out, but unless you have a car with 49.0 on it, or plan on flashing an ECU to 49.0, there is no reason to have it.

49.1 went to dealers yesterday too, so I am already abandoning 49.0 anyway.


----------



## f30fred (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you very much.
You are the man.


----------



## Brand (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi @all, especially Shawn!

I just bought a F25. The car comes next week. So I would like to code it...

Shawn, could you please send me the links to the latest E-Sys and PSdzData files, too?

What version of E-Sys do I need? Is the 3.18.4 still ok?

Thanks a lot !

Yours,
Brand


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brand said:


> Hi @all, especially Shawn!
> 
> I just bought a F25. The car comes next week. So I would like to code it...
> 
> ...


No. You need to update.

PM sent.


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Hi guys I've installed the BMW_E-Sys_3.18.4_47.5 version and I have 316d F30, just to check will this work with my car? I dont see my car folder in software so not sure if it will work or not?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Hi guys I've installed the BMW_E-Sys_3.18.4_47.5 version and I have 316d F30, just to check will this work with my car? I dont see my car folder in software so not sure if it will work or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


The F20 Target is for both F20 & F30 Chassis. Use the one without the _DIRECT after it.

Whether it is the right combination or not all depends on what version of ISTA/P was last used to program the car. If you get any [C012] Missing CAFD errors, you need newer PsdZData, which in turn may necessitate also upgrading E-Sys and Patch / Token. If you get other errors, you may need to upgrade E-Sys and Patch / Token.


----------



## bodek_wr (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi shawnsheridan,

please share the newest sp_daten

thanks in advance


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> The F20 Target is for both F20 & F30 Chassis. Use the one without the _DIRECT after it.
> 
> Whether it is the right combination or not all depends on what version of ISTA/P was last used to program the car. If you get any [C012] Missing CAFD errors, you need newer PsdZData, which in turn may necessitate also upgrading E-Sys and Patch / Token. If you get other errors, you may need to upgrade E-Sys and Patch / Token.


Thanks for your reply shwansheridan,

Can you please send me links to latest PsdZData, E-Sys and Patch/Token? Thanks in advance pal.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bodek_wr said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> please share the newest sp_daten
> 
> thanks in advance





Nittenyadhav said:


> Thanks for your reply shwansheridan,
> 
> Can you please send me links to latest PsdZData, E-Sys and Patch/Token? Thanks in advance pal.


PM's sent.


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Thanks shwansheridan!

Could I check please? I've a analog normal Instrument cluster in car lets say if I buy the Extended version Instrument cluster do I need to code it or it will be plug n play? Is there any options in coding for this?

I've first one and I want to replace it with second in image?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Thanks shwansheridan!
> 
> Could I check please? I've a analog normal Instrument cluster in car lets say if I buy the Extended version Instrument cluster do I need to code it or it will be plug n play? Is there any options in coding for this?
> 
> I've first one and I want to replace it with second in image?


You should be able to swap your regular cluster for the extended 6WA cluster by simply adding 6WA to your VO, and VO Coding the cluster and probably the head unit too.

That said, you have an F30, and the 1st picture you show is the standard F30 cluster; however, the second picture you show is the F10 6WA cluster, which you cannot put in your F30.

Here is the F30 6WA cluster that you could swap in:


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> You should be able to swap your regular cluster for the extended 6WA cluster by simply adding 6WA to your VO, and VO Coding the cluster and probably the head unit too.
> 
> That said, you have an F30, and the 1st picture you show is the standard F30 cluster; however, the second picture you show is the F10 6WA cluster, which you cannot put in your F30.
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming and letting me know shawnsheridan, you dont know how much you helped me to get over this burden of not having the Enhanced Instrument cluster at least now I can be relaxed as I know I can replace it with ease 

Do you know a DIY or anyone who did this replacement and may be know what codes I have to change? Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Thanks for confirming and letting me know shawnsheridan, you dont know how much you helped me to get over this burden of not having the Enhanced Instrument cluster at least now I can be relaxed as I know I can replace it with ease
> 
> Do you know a DIY or anyone who did this replacement and may be know what codes I have to change? Thanks in advance


I personally don't know anyone who has done this with an F30, but I know F10 owners have retrofitted 6WA and 6WB Clusters.

The 6WA Kombi should be fully plug-n-play, and you can see from this 18 second video how the instrument cluster simply pops out of an F10 dash with only two screwdrivers in a few seconds:






I imagine the F30 Cluster pops out the same way.

You do not need to know what specific FDL Codes are needed, as that is the beauty of VO Coding. Just add 6WA to car VO, and then VO Code Kombi and HU_CIC or HU_Entry (whichever head unit you have), and it will code the entire ECU to support 6WA Option, making all required FDL Changes for you.

For Kombi though, you will initially need to inject CAFD into ECU, as after initial install it won't have one. For this, simple use E-Sys Detect CAF for SWE function.

A couple things to consider.

1) Do not go cheap and buy a used cluster, or you will have to buy an EEPROM burner to blank the original mileage and maybe the VIN, and if done incorrectly, you will have a Red Tamper Dot displayed in your cluster.

2) You may not be able to have your car dealer programmed with 6WA installed, as ISTA may reject the VO. Since 6WA though is a valid Option Code for your Chassis and Build Date you should be alright, but I cannot guarantee it. Worst case scenario, you pop back in original cluster for rare occasion of Dealer Programming, which is not hard at all.


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> I personally don't know anyone who has done this with an F30, but I know F10 owners have retrofitted 6WA and 6WB Clusters.
> 
> The 6WA Kombi should be fully plug-n-play, and you can see from this 18 second video how the instrument cluster simply pops out of an F10 dash with only two screwdrivers in a few seconds:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detail info shawnsheridan, really appreciate all your help. I use to have E39 and was using simple software and OBDii connector to do small simple changes which simply says on and off, where as this F30 system looks to be very complicated and need very detail knowledge to work with. So my big apologise if I trouble you with very stupid questions, so far I understand is if I buy the brand new Enhanced Instrument cluster from dealer (6WA) I can just simply remove my analog Instrument cluster from the car as shown in the video and just plug in the new 6WA straight in and car will recognise it as it will have my car VIN number (bcoz dealer ordered it with my VIN number) and it should work like a charm without any coding or programming. As you mention there are people who also upgraded from standard (Analog) cluster to 6WB (which is a more digital version and comes in 5 series), however to upgrade to this (6WB) in my car from a standard IC I need to do some coding and programming even though its brand new and comes with my car VIN number. Is this correct?

Just to let you know that I dont have nav or HUD in my car its normal iDrive.

I havnt received the car yet and hopping to get it by end of april. I called the dealer and they did confirmed that car is far ahead in production and I cannot add anything so my only option here seems to be upgrade the cluster when I'll get the car. Do you by any chance know how much will these 6WA and 6WB cluster cost if I buy from BMW? I didnt find the prices anywhere yet on BMW websites. And I see you suggest to get the 6WB if buying new so my next question is will it be possible for a guy like me who dont know much about this E-Sys and coding?

Could you be also kind enough to let me know what are the meaning of VO, FDL Codes, Kombi, HU_CIC or HU_Entry, CAFD, EEPROM, CAF, SWE and ISTA when you use them so I know next time what they mean.

Once again sorry to request you a lot of info.

Thanks a mil in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Thanks for the detail info shawnsheridan, really appreciate all your help. I use to have E39 and was using simple software and OBDii connector to do small simple changes which simply says on and off, where as this F30 system looks to be very complicated and need very detail knowledge to work with. So my big apologise if I trouble you with very stupid questions, so far I understand is if I buy the brand new Enhanced Instrument cluster from dealer (6WA) I can just simply remove my analog Instrument cluster from the car as shown in the video and just plug in the new 6WA straight in and car will recognise it as it will have my car VIN number (bcoz dealer ordered it with my VIN number) and it should work like a charm without any coding or programming. As you mention there are people who also upgraded from standard (Analog) cluster to 6WB (which is a more digital version and comes in 5 series), however to upgrade to this (6WB) in my car from a standard IC I need to do some coding and programming even though its brand new and comes with my car VIN number. Is this correct?
> 
> Just to let you know that I dont have nav or HUD in my car its normal iDrive.
> 
> ...


The process to upgrade to 6WA or 6WB is identical. They both require the new Option Code added to the Vehicle Order, and then modules programmed. I don't think though the cluster will arrive with VIN pre-programmed, rather it will be written to the Instrument Cluster when you program it after installation.

That said, I mentioned F10 owners upgrading to 6WA or 6WB. The instrument cluster in the F10 is different than it is in the F30, so 6WA for F10 is much different than 6WA for F30, even though they are the same Option Code, and while 6WB is an option for F10's, there is no 6WB option for F30, at least not yet.

As for the abbreviations:

VO = Vehicle Order (aka FahrzeugAuftrag or FA) - List of Vehicle Option Codes
CAF = Coding Application File
CAFD = Process class designation of the CAF
FDL = Function Data List - Individual Coding Parameters within a CAFD that can be changed
SWE = Software unit 
ECU's (Electronic Control Units)
- Kombi = Instrument Cluster
- HU_CIC = Head Unit Car Infotainment Center
- HU_Entry = Head Unit Basic 
EEPROM = Electrically Erasable Programmable Read-Only Memory - IC Chip you can reprogram 
ISTA = Integrated Service Technical Application - Dealer Software for Vehicle Programming (ISTA/P) and Diagnosis (ISTA/D)


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please let me know if this connector and OBDii socket and wire will work with E-Sys? I had this from my BMW E39 and was thinking if this will work with F30 coding? If I use the USB to Ethernet connector will it work or I have to buy a new set for F30?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please let me know if this connector and OBDii socket and wire will work with E-Sys? I had this from my BMW E39 and was thinking if this will work with F30 coding? If I use the USB to Ethernet connector will it work or I have to buy a new set for F30?


No. You need an ENET Cable:

Ethernet to OBD2 cable (ENET) - 1.8 meters

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21

If your PC does not have a LAN Port, you should be able to use the USB/LAN Adapter pictured.


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for confirming Shawn,

I'll buy this cable instead. Still waiting for car and hopefully get it by mid April (as dealer confirmed yesterday ). Cant wait to get on these codding and learn more about them. Thanks for your all help Shawn.


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Hi Shawn just ordered the 5 m cable and just wanted to confirm if I need to order this adapter as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Hi Shawn just ordered the 5 m cable and just wanted to confirm if I need to order this adapter as well?


No. You do not need this.


----------



## jeddel (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
have a X25 from May 2012. can you help me with the software , please.
thanks a lot .
Jeddel


----------



## jeddel (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
have a X25 from May 2012. can you help me with the software , please.
thanks a lot .
Jeddel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jeddel said:


> Hi Shawn,
> have a X25 from May 2012. can you help me with the software , please.
> thanks a lot .
> Jeddel


PM sent.


----------



## aom (Jan 10, 2002)

Hi Shawn, just picked up a '10 F01 and would love to do some programming on it. I come from an E38 w/ a full DIS/NCS, etc setup and look forward to seeing what I can do with this one. Can you send me the DL link when you get a chance? Much appreciate and thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aom7 said:


> Hi Shawn, just picked up a '10 F01 and would love to do some programming on it. I come from an E38 w/ a full DIS/NCS, etc setup and look forward to seeing what I can do with this one. Can you send me the DL link when you get a chance? Much appreciate and thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Blkthght (Dec 28, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,

I've been lurking for a long time. I purchased my cable months ago and have just been browsing these forums trying to teach myself how to code my vehicle. Now I'm at the stage where I'm ready to get started, so I'm trying to locate the software I need. I see that you you are still being gracious with your assistance so I would appreciate any help in this regard. Thanks alot man.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Blkthght said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I've been lurking for a long time. I purchased my cable months ago and have just been browsing these forums trying to teach myself how to code my vehicle. Now I'm at the stage where I'm ready to get started, so I'm trying to locate the software I need. I see that you you are still being gracious with your assistance so I would appreciate any help in this regard. Thanks alot man.


PM sent.


----------



## slumber98 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi ShawnSheridan,

Could you please send the links for 48.2 as well? Would be much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slumber98 said:


> Hi ShawnSheridan,
> 
> Could you please send the links for 48.2 as well? Would be much appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## fisheggs (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links to the latest E-Sys and PSdzData files?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fisheggs said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links to the latest E-Sys and PSdzData files?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## sterelze (May 5, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I have a 125d (F21) from March 2013. Can you help me with the necessary software, please.

Thanks a lot

sterelze


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sterelze said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a 125d (F21) from March 2013. Can you help me with the necessary software, please.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I am finally looking into personally coding my car, a 2009 F01. Need info on getting the software also. Can you PM me. Thanks so much for doing this for all of us!!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rajeek said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am finally looking into personally coding my car, a 2009 F01. Need info on getting the software also. Can you PM me. Thanks so much for doing this for all of us!!!!!


PM sent.


----------



## lizard32 (May 5, 2013)

Hi Shawn

I have been browsing the forums reading what is necessary to code 2011 535i. I downloaded E-sys 3.18.4 and I am current downloading via torrent psdzdata 47.5 which looks like its going to take about a day to download. I also made my own cable. Is 3.18.4 psdzdata and E-sys 3.18.4 correct or should I be using something else?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lizard32 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I have been browsing the forums reading what is necessary to code 2011 535i. I downloaded E-sys 3.18.4 and I am current downloading via torrent psdzdata 47.5 which looks like its going to take about a day to download. I also made my own cable. Is 3.18.4 psdzdata and E-sys 3.18.4 correct or should I be using something else?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


No. 47.5 is probably way to old.

What you need depends on what ISTA/P version was last used to program your car.

With E-Sys 3.18.4 and F10, you can only go up to 48.3 PSdZData, which unless your car was programmed since March, should be fine for you. After that, you would need to go to E-Sys 3.22.5 and 49.3 PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## oly2 (May 8, 2013)

just installed inpa....
got e-sys, psdzdata, 48.1 data but dont know where to put in

xp 32bit

when i start inpa with cable but no car, there are no cars availible like e34, e60 or so .


----------



## oly2 (May 8, 2013)

just installed inpa....
got e-sys, psdzdata, 48.1 data but dont know where to put in

xp 32bit

when i start inpa with cable but no car, there are no cars availible like e34, e60 or so .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oly2 said:


> just installed inpa....
> got e-sys, psdzdata, 48.1 data but dont know where to put in
> 
> xp 32bit
> ...


What chassis are you working with?


----------



## Cchrono (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking for the software also I found a torrent but doesn't seem like anyone is seeding. Can anybody help out?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cchrono said:


> Looking for the software also I found a torrent but doesn't seem like anyone is seeding. Can anybody help out?


PM sent.


----------



## oly2 (May 8, 2013)

working on a e60 and want do some relearning and maybe ecu flashing

installed e-sys too, but in the read me they say replace the inpa folder. 

if i replace the inpa folder both progs are useable? (inpa and e-sys)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oly2 said:


> working on a e60 and want do some relearning and maybe ecu flashing
> 
> installed e-sys too, but in the read me they say replace the inpa folder.
> 
> if i replace the inpa folder both progs are useable? (inpa and e-sys)?


PSdZData and E-Sys is only for Fxx chassis.

For your E60, you will use SP-Daten files with NCS Expert for coding and WinKFP for flashing. You can also use INPA and Tool32 (part of EDIABAS) for diagnosis.


----------



## spiderfly (May 10, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Just bought a 2013 F10 520i , could you send me the links for esys and psdzdata?

Thanks.


----------



## spiderfly (May 10, 2013)

Deleted-not sure why there was a double posting....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spiderfly said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Just bought a 2013 F10 520i , could you send me the links for esys and psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jfandl (Aug 31, 2003)

Has anyone considered converting the ODBC cable for running E-sys over to WIFI so you don't need to plug in a cable? There's several breakout boards available (smaller than a quarter) for under $30 that do full wifi and could easily be adapted for the ODBC connector

What about running it from an Android phone? I know, right now it's a windows app, but perhaps it can be converted?

What about connecting via blue tooth with one of the ELM 327 adapters? I think quite a few people use "Torque" for Android which uses this adapter via Bluetooth.

I'm sure you can tell I'm the computer geek...Systems Engineer 20+ years and still tinkering.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfandl said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> It sounds like you are the guy with all the answers.
> 
> ...


You just need the latest.

PM sent.


----------



## oly2 (May 8, 2013)

could you send me the latest working ncs expert, winkfp, ediabas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oly2 said:


> could you send me the latest working ncs expert, winkfp, ediabas?


They are in BMW Standard Tools 212, and I thought I did already....

PM sent.


----------



## oly2 (May 8, 2013)

winkfp works fine but got blank sreen on inpa


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oly2 said:


> winkfp works fine but got blank sreen on inpa


Sorry, but I have no idea why that is. :dunno:


----------



## oly2 (May 8, 2013)

installed inpa 4.4.7 on win 7 32 and run in xp mode

when i select the model e70 this apears couldnt find config fil c:inpa\bin\..cfgdat\e70.eng

that file really doesnt exsist, how do i get one. in ncs expert is no e70 file either.

and right now i need the 2011 x6 files too, 

how do i get the data into inpa and where can i find it?


----------



## lifo_1 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Just got my car updated from dealership to fix engine problem*

All my programming gone. Im assuming I now need latest version? Can I get link

2011 F10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lifo_1 said:


> All my programming gone. Im assuming I now need latest version? Can I get link
> 
> 2011 F10


PM sent.


----------



## Josh49 (Jan 22, 2006)

Shawn,

I have a 2013 335i Sedan, just ordered the cable. I'd like to code some of the basics (Tire Pressure, etc) and have read through most of these threads. Should I go ahead and download the 3.18.4 torrent that you have posted, or should I use a newer version?

Thank you very much in advance, 
Josh


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Josh49 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2013 335i Sedan, just ordered the cable. I'd like to code some of the basics (Tire Pressure, etc) and have read through most of these threads. Should I go ahead and download the 3.18.4 torrent that you have posted, or should I use a newer version?
> 
> ...


1) Whatever Torrent your are referring to, I assure you it is not mine.

2) You won't get anywhere using E-Sys 3.18.4 and 48.x PSdZData on your 2013 F30.

PM sent.


----------



## Josh49 (Jan 22, 2006)

In regards to the torrent, I was referring to the one linked in the very first post..

From what I am understanding, the reason 3.18.4 won't work on my 2013 is because I need newer data files, and 3.18.4 won't support the newer data files? Just trying to understand and learn this..

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## hamlyn (Aug 26, 2007)

Will this work on F06? Can you provide link via PM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hamlyn said:


> Will this work on F06? Can you provide link via PM?


Yes, any Fxx chassis.

PM sent.


----------



## newbish (Jun 4, 2013)

hi can i get a link to the latest via PM please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

newbish said:


> hi can i get a link to the latest via PM please?


PM sent.


----------



## Carsten (Oct 15, 2012)

Can I have the links too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Carsten said:


> Can I have the links too?


PM sent.


----------



## mrtristan (Jun 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hey man, you seem to be the guy to harass for files and such. would you happen to have whatever datens and required files for tweaking a 2013 R56?

cheers. :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrtristan said:


> hey man, you seem to be the guy to harass for files and such. would you happen to have whatever datens and required files for tweaking a 2013 R56?
> 
> cheers. :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Can you please PM me the links as well, I would like to code my 2013 F10.


PM sent.


----------



## gsis (Jul 8, 2013)

hello,

i have e-sys 3.18.4 and searching for v.48.3 PSdZData, does anyone have a link for v.48.3 download?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gsis said:


> hello,
> 
> i have e-sys 3.18.4 and searching for v.48.3 PSdZData, does anyone have a link for v.48.3 download?


Yes, but how do you know your car was last programmed with <= ISTA/P 2.48.3?


----------



## gsis (Jul 8, 2013)

at the moment, only e-sys 3.18.4 is installed on my laptop and v.48.3 is the last which is working with it. just wanna try..
my current i-lvl: F010-11-09-507


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gsis said:


> at the moment, only e-sys 3.18.4 is installed on my laptop and v.48.3 is the last which is working with it. just wanna try..
> my current i-lvl: F010-11-09-507


Ok. F010-11-09-507 is very old, ISTA/P 2.45.2, so 48.3 should be no problem for you.

PM sent.


----------



## TJC85 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Shawn, I ordered a '14 535i xDrive Msports Package...I've been reading your threads and my question is will this cable ( BMW INPA/Ediabas K+D-CAN /DCAN USB Interface OBD2 EOBD Diagnostic Tool Cable ) work on this MY14??? If so.. can you send me the lastest and greatest file version that I will need to start Coding..Thanks TJ


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TJC85 said:


> Hi Shawn, I ordered a '14 535i xDrive Msports Package...I've been reading your threads and my question is will this cable ( BMW INPA/Ediabas K+D-CAN /DCAN USB Interface OBD2 EOBD Diagnostic Tool Cable ) work on this MY14??? If so.. can you send me the lastest and greatest file version that I will need to start Coding..Thanks TJ


No. You need an ENET (Ethernet x OBDII) Interface.

K+DCAN is for older Exx chassis cars.

One of these is what you need:

http://enetcables.com/

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21


----------



## TJC85 (Jul 25, 2013)

I knew you'll know... I'll order..Can you send files..Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TJC85 said:


> I knew you'll know... I'll order..Can you send files..Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## propeople (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi shawn,can you help me to get e-sys 3.25 and a token ?

Im use a 3.18 with 49 data on a f30 320ibut i get the error written data does not match read data,say if is because the token or version.

can you help upgrade?
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

propeople said:


> Hi shawn,can you help me to get e-sys 3.25 and a token ?
> 
> Im use a 3.18 with 49 data on a f30 320ibut i get the error written data does not match read data,say if is because the token or version.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## TeddyLuv (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn, looks like you are getting inundated with requests for Esys files, so I might as well pile on . I have a 2011 F10. I am waiting for parts to build the cable. Which version of Esys and PSdZData should I use and links?

Thanks.


----------



## TeddyLuv (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn, looks like you are getting inundated with requests for Esys files, so I might as well pile on . I have a 2011 F10. I am waiting for parts to build the cable. Which version of Esys and PSdZData should I use and links?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TeddyLuv said:


> Hi Shawn, looks like you are getting inundated with requests for Esys files, so I might as well pile on . I have a 2011 F10. I am waiting for parts to build the cable. Which version of Esys and PSdZData should I use and links?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## pierreye (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Looks like you are the guy to get the latest E-Sys Software. Going to get my 528i 2013 soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pierreye said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Looks like you are the guy to get the latest E-Sys Software. Going to get my 528i 2013 soon. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## socalaviator84 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Shawn, im using ESYS 3.18.4 and my current I-Step is F010-12-11-502. Can you link me to the data files I need please? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

socalaviator84 said:


> Hi Shawn, im using ESYS 3.18.4 and my current I-Step is F010-12-11-502. Can you link me to the data files I need please? Thank you!


You have ISTA/P 2.48.1 on your car, so you can stay with E-Sys 3.18.4, and use 48.3 PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## socalaviator84 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help, appreciate it!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ktula said:


> Hi Shawn, do you have the version that would work for a 2014 F31? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## rwilson3944 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Download links for software*

Shawn please send me the download link to latest software for my 2013 F30. 
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rwilson3944 said:


> Shawn please send me the download link to latest software for my 2013 F30.
> Thanks,
> Rob


PM sent.


----------



## evilweasel (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, as a new UK 520d driver (defected from Mercedes) and after lurking for a while, I'd love to get my hands on a link to the latest esys and psdz data for my LCI F10.... I wonder if anyone can help?


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

Hi Shwn, I am using E-SYS 3.22.5 with a purchased token, what would be the most up to date PSDZDATA for it and where can I find it please?

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

evilweasel said:


> Well, as a new UK 520d driver (defected from Mercedes) and after lurking for a while, I'd love to get my hands on a link to the latest esys and psdz data for my LCI F10.... I wonder if anyone can help?





bmwgcyr said:


> Hi Shwn, I am using E-SYS 3.22.5 with a purchased token, what would be the most up to date PSDZDATA for it and where can I find it please?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Guy


PM's sent.


----------



## Rhino707 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I'm also using 3.22.5 with the 49.1 PSdZData along with a token purchased earlier this year. The car's having a software update next week so please could you let me know how to get the latest version (for an F31 2013) and also could you tell me whether that version will still work with my token? 

Thanks once again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rhino707 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm also using 3.22.5 with the 49.1 PSdZData along with a token purchased earlier this year. The car's having a software update next week so please could you let me know how to get the latest version (for an F31 2013) and also could you tell me whether that version will still work with my token?
> 
> Thanks once again.


PM sent.


----------



## troylees (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi shawn, Could u pls sent me the latest version E-Sys 3.23.4 and 50.4 PSdZData, is it work with my token for 3.22.5? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

troylees said:


> Hi shawn, Could u pls sent me the latest version E-Sys 3.23.4 and 50.4 PSdZData, is it work with my token for 3.22.5? Thanks in advanced.


Any .EST Token with current validity will work, but the Patch is E-Sys version specific, so you need a new Patch, which comes with an updated .EST token anyway.

PM sent.


----------



## jlwh (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Shawn (apologies, you seem like the only source for this stuff!) - I would be extremely grateful if you could send me what I need for 520d F10 LCI 2014 (like 'evilweasel' I guess).

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jlwh said:


> Hi Shawn (apologies, you seem like the only source for this stuff!) - I would be extremely grateful if you could send me what I need for 520d F10 LCI 2014 (like 'evilweasel' I guess).
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## SpaceManGray (Aug 9, 2012)

My X3 was at the dealership a couple days ago and they wiped out some of my coding. I went to fix it and I'm getting the message: File for "cafd_0000012f-013_002_020" not found!

It looks like I need an update, and it looks like it may either be my cafd files or E-Sys itself. How do I know which I need and how/where do I get it?

Cheers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SpaceManGray said:


> My X3 was at the dealership a couple days ago and they wiped out some of my coding. I went to fix it and I'm getting the message: File for "cafd_0000012f-013_002_020" not found!
> 
> It looks like I need an update, and it looks like it may either be my cafd files or E-Sys itself. How do I know which I need and how/where do I get it?
> 
> Cheers.


PM sent.


----------



## George2 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, my car is a F10 528i from 2010. I'm interested in coding some features an looking for the right version of E-Sys an psdZdata. Can you help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

George2 said:


> Hi, my car is a F10 528i from 2010. I'm interested in coding some features an looking for the right version of E-Sys an psdZdata. Can you help me?


PM sent.


----------



## lsbuffs (Apr 14, 2012)

**removed**


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you PM me also.. looking for latest psdz for a F25


----------



## lsbuffs (Apr 14, 2012)

*removed*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lib said:


> Can you PM me also.. looking for latest psdz for a F25


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elan said:


> Hello everyone, does anyone know what's the highest version of PSdZData files can e-sys 3.22.5 be used with?


It works fine through at least 50.4 PSdZData.


----------



## elan (Jun 8, 2013)

But it won't once the new PSdZData become available?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elan said:


> But it won't once the new PSdZData become available?


It seems it won't with akiss' patch, but he is looking into it. 3.24.2 works, and the jury is still out with 3.23.4. TokenMaster's patchless solution works fine with all versions.


----------



## elan (Jun 8, 2013)

May I test with 3.24.2 please? I don't have it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elan said:


> May I test with 3.24.2 please? I don't have it.


I just wrote 3.24.2 works fine. It needs no testing.


----------



## elan (Jun 8, 2013)

If 3.23.4 doesn't work with akiss' patch then I would need to skip it and go from 3.22.5 to 3.24.2.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elan said:


> If 3.23.4 doesn't work with akiss' patch then I would need to skip it and go from 3.22.5 to 3.24.2.


Yes, but even if his patch works with 3.23.4, if you are forced to update, you would update to the latest 3.24.2 and not 3.23.4.


----------



## elan (Jun 8, 2013)

Right. I'd like to update now then so I can keep using akiss' token (since it hasn't expired).  
Is this a case where the new support files will require the newest version of e-sys and end mark the of life of the previous version like you wrote in the other thread about e-sys 3.18.4?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elan said:


> Right. I'd like to update now then so I can keep using akiss' token (since it hasn't expired).
> Is this a case where the new support files will require the newest version of e-sys and end mark the of life of the previous version like you wrote in the other thread about e-sys 3.18.4?


Not necessarily. We need to let akiss examine his patch and determine the cause before we can conclude anything. We know that TokenMaster's solution works fine for any E-Sys version, so older E-Sys is not being obsoleted by 51.1.

If you update now, while you can keep using your .EST Token, you need an updated patch as the patch files are E-Sys version specific, and with that comes a token with a new validity period, so your old token becomes worthless anyway.


----------



## elan (Jun 8, 2013)

I understand. Thank you very much for humoring me Shawn.


----------



## Sonicendeavor (May 20, 2013)

Timbits93 said:


> Mind if someone could point me to the right direction in finding the latest e-sys and psdzdata files? Thanks!


And for me as well. I might as well dip my toes into these waters.  Thanks Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sonicendeavor said:


> And for me as well. I might as well dip my toes into these waters.  Thanks Shawn!


PM sent


----------



## Spitfire555 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shawn, do you have a link for the 51.1 PSdZ data? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Spitfire555 said:


> Shawn, do you have a link for the 51.1 PSdZ data? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Shawn, could you send me the 51.1 PSdZ data link as well please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matg28 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send me the 51.1 PSdZ data link as well please?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Spitfire555 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cheers Shawn!


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

Could I also request the latest E-sys and PSdZ data?
Thanks!


----------



## friederbluemle (Jul 19, 2012)

Me too please.


----------



## thesithlord (Oct 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can't find update daten for my 2004 e46 330ci after I installed follow the instructions, all I see is E89 , can you send me a link of my model please. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thesithlord said:


> Can't find update daten for my 2004 e46 330ci after I installed follow the instructions, all I see is E89 , can you send me a link of my model please. thanks




The Exx Coding Package contains only E89.

The SP-Daten contains all chassis. If you have downloaded all parts completely, you would see E46:


----------



## edlp (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello Shawn, can you send me the latest E-sys and PSdZ data?


Thx xo much!! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edlp said:


> Hello Shawn, can you send me the latest E-sys and PSdZ data?
> 
> Thx xo much!! :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## twise41 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Shawn

I have a 2014 F20. I bought a cable from ebay with E-sys 3.22.5 and PSdZ 4.6.0 but when trying to program my FA to change 6NH to 6NS to enable extended bluetooth i get a missing cfad file error.

I assume my version of E-sys and PSdZ data are too old. Could you send me the links to the latest versions?

Cheers & much appreciated

T


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

twise41 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I have a 2014 F20. I bought a cable from ebay with E-sys 3.22.5 and PSdZ 4.6.0 but when trying to program my FA to change 6NH to 6NS to enable extended bluetooth i get a missing cfad file error.
> 
> ...


What you bought is an ENET Cable only. The rest of that is worthless. 

PM sent.


----------



## twise41 (Dec 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> What you bought is an ENET Cable only. The rest of that is worthless.
> 
> PM sent.


Cheers Shawn.... yep I thought that maybe the case but at least the cable works :rofl:

Thanks for the PM.


----------



## Roshmann (Dec 13, 2013)

The PSdZfiles are the same as SP-daten files for NCS and INPA, yes?
In that case I am trying to get a working INPA setup both for all EXX from 1995 and up, and all FXX chassis.
I just need the scripts/IPO files? I already have INPA 5.02, EDIABAS 7.20. Have downloaded the PSdZ files 50.4, but they were password protected, and the password didn`t work...
Anyway, do you have som files/links for me, so I can make this?
Or I am wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Roshmann said:


> The PSdZfiles are the same as SP-daten files for NCS and INPA, yes?
> In that case I am trying to get a working INPA setup both for all EXX from 1995 and up, and all FXX chassis.
> I just need the scripts/IPO files? I already have INPA 5.02, EDIABAS 7.20. Have downloaded the PSdZ files 50.4, but they were password protected, and the password didn`t work...
> Anyway, do you have som files/links for me, so I can make this?
> Or I am wrong?


PSdZData has nothing to do with INPA.

PM sent.


----------



## Roshmann (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you for the info.
However I do have more questions.

PSdZdata is only for E-sys/ISTA then?

I want to be able to run diagnostic and code EXX and FXX chasiss, the PM wil make me able to do that, yes? I would of course need a E-net, DCAN and OBD2 cable?

I have searched and read pretty much, but I am not sure of all of this yet.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Roshmann said:


> Thank you for the info.
> However I do have more questions.
> 
> PSdZdata is only for E-sys/ISTA then?
> ...


INPA_Fxx is for Diagnosis of Exx and Fxx, and you can use either ENET or DCAN so long as you set EDIABAS.ini to the correct one you are using.

PSdZData is ripped out of ISTA/P and is used for Coding Fxx chassis with E-Sys and an ENET Cable.

For Coding Exx chassis, you need EDIABAS, NCS Expert, and SP-Daten, and a DCAN Cable.

EDIABAS and NCS Expert are part of BMW Standard Tools 212, which you will already have for INPA.


----------



## Roshmann (Dec 13, 2013)

Okey, so where do I get these SP-daten then? Do you have that too?

Thank`s for answering my questions. I find this information hard to come by...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Roshmann said:


> Okey, so where do I get these SP-daten then? Do you have that too?
> 
> Thank`s for answering my questions. I find this information hard to come by...


PM sent.


----------



## Roshmann (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you, once more!
Do you work with BMW or are you just good at this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Roshmann said:


> Thank you, once more!
> Do you work with BMW or are you just good at this?


Neither actually...


----------



## Roshmann (Dec 13, 2013)

In that case, extraordinary work from you. The PM`s tou have sent, can I distribute them to other people, or do you prefer not?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Roshmann said:


> In that case, extraordinary work from you. The PM`s tou have sent, can I distribute them to other people, or do you prefer not?


Please don't.


----------



## Roshmann (Dec 13, 2013)

I won`t. Just checking.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

searching for Links of PsdZ 47.5 and 48.3
Thanks!


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

sorry, double-post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> Can I also have the latest E-sys and PSdZ data and the contact for the token?


PM sent.


----------



## kylaris (Jan 3, 2014)

I also need the latest F30 softwares. =)

thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kylaris said:


> I also need the latest F30 softwares. =)
> 
> thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello,
If e-Sys shows I-STEP 2013-11-502. Was version PSdZData does that equal?
Tx,
ER


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> Hello,
> If e-Sys shows I-STEP 2013-11-502. Was version PSdZData does that equal?
> Tx,
> ER
> ...


ISTA/P 2.51.1, so 51.1 PSdZdata.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, where do you find the conversion?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is in a .csv file in ISTA/P.


----------



## libje (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,

looking for latest E-sys and PSdzdata for F07.

Thanks


----------



## libje (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,

looking for latest E-sys and PSdzdata for F07.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

libje said:


> Hi,
> 
> looking for latest E-sys and PSdzdata for F07.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jprall (Nov 20, 2003)

*2014 lci...*

Could I also ask for links to software?

Any protips on a LCI? Born on 10/13...

Is this available on BMWs tech site? I remember seeing ISTA/P up there. If I hunt around is all the stuff there too?

Thanks!
jp


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jprall said:


> Could I also ask for links to software?
> 
> Any protips on a LCI? Born on 10/13...
> 
> ...


Just know that for your LCI, you have NBT Head Unit, not CIC, so the cheat sheets that refer to HU_CIC will be HU_NBT in your case. Also, since NBT has integrated Combox as opposed to a standalone Combox like CIC, codes for CMB_MEDIA will be in HU_NBT.

PM sent.


----------



## iansanderson (May 1, 2011)

Hello. I just had my F30 updated at the dealer yesterday (01-09-14) and nothing will work in e-sys. Do you have the latest files available? The ISTA/P printout says I am on I-level F020-13-11-504 now.


----------



## michalx (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for latest e-sys for F10 updated by dealer at 9/2013.
Can you help me?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iansanderson said:


> Hello. I just had my F30 updated at the dealer yesterday (01-09-14) and nothing will work in e-sys. Do you have the latest files available? The ISTA/P printout says I am on I-level F020-13-11-504 now.





michalx said:


> Hi, I'm looking for latest e-sys for F10 updated by dealer at 9/2013.
> Can you help me?
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## Dirk.Diggler (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, looking for coding software E-Sys and supplemental files for a 11/2012 NBT F10 530D. Any help greatly appreciated!

Best regards from Germany!


----------



## Dirk.Diggler (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, looking for coding software E-Sys and supplemental files for a 11/2012 NBT F10 530D. Any help greatly appreciated!

Best regards from Germany!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dirk.Diggler said:


> Hi, looking for coding software E-Sys and supplemental files for a 11/2012 NBT F10 530D. Any help greatly appreciated!
> 
> Best regards from Germany!


PM sent.


----------



## scrunner63 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi...

First post & ready to start coding my 2013 328i. Could someone please provide software links to E-sys & psdzdata.

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scrunner63 said:


> Hi...
> 
> First post & ready to start coding my 2013 328i. Could someone please provide software links to E-sys & psdzdata.
> 
> Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## Spitfire555 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is there a newer version as PSdZ data 51.1 available?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Spitfire555 said:


> Is there a newer version as PSdZ data 51.1 available?


PM sent.


----------



## Sonicendeavor (May 20, 2013)

Spitfire555 said:


> Is there a newer version as PSdZ data 51.1 available?





shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I'd like to request the latest as well. Thanks Shawn.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


What's the benefit to having newer data?


----------



## Sonicendeavor (May 20, 2013)

joder said:


> What's the benefit to having newer data?


Good question. I'm requesting the latest because I'm going to code a friends car and she just had her software updated in her 2013 by her dealer last month. I'm assuming I'd need the latest psdzdata files. Maybe not?


----------



## mapthegod (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi,

i'm just starting coding on my M135i, could somebody provide me with links to E-Sys and PSdZ data?

Greeting from Germany


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joder said:


> What's the benefit to having newer data?


None. Updating PSdZData from one version to the next never adds any any coding functions or capabilities.

Updating is needed ONLY for 2 reasons:


Out of necessity, because the car was programmed, and your current PSdZData is < the ISTA/P version used to program the car, so you can no longer code it.

To program (flash) ECU's with new firmware.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sonicendeavor said:


> I'd like to request the latest as well. Thanks Shawn.





mapthegod said:


> Hi,
> 
> i'm just starting coding on my M135i, could somebody provide me with links to E-Sys and PSdZ data?
> 
> Greeting from Germany


PM sent.


----------



## F10-newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all first time posting here. Great info on this tread! I'm currently downloading E-sys 3.18.4 and PSdZ 47.5 via torrent. For what I read through all the posts it may already obsolete? Either way I'd like to download the latest versions if that's the recommended way to go. My car is an F10 550 born in 03/10. Don't know the current ISTA/P version as I don't have the cable yet. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10-newbie said:


> Hi all first time posting here. Great info on this tread! I'm currently downloading E-sys 3.18.4 and PSdZ 47.5 via torrent. For what I read through all the posts it may already obsolete? Either way I'd like to download the latest versions if that's the recommended way to go. My car is an F10 550 born in 03/10. Don't know the current ISTA/P version as I don't have the cable yet. Thanks in advance for your help.


PM sent.


----------



## F10-newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn, thanks for the quick reply. The link to E-sys worked fine but neither one of the links for the PSdZ data worked. The browser says "NOT FOUND". Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10-newbie said:


> Shawn, thanks for the quick reply. The link to E-sys worked fine but neither one of the links for the PSdZ data worked. The browser says "NOT FOUND". Thanks.


Double check near the end where it should be v.51.3_PSdZData_Lite. Sometimes during PM, some how the period between the 1 and the 3 disappears and it only shows v.513_PSdZData_Lite.


----------



## F10-newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Double check near the end where it should be v.51.3_PSdZData_Lite. Sometimes during PM, some how the period between the 1 and the 3 disappears and it only shows v.513_PSdZData_Lite.


Yes. That was the issue. Many, Many thanks!!


----------



## frivas (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi!! I've just bought a 535i F10 2011, where can I get the latest e-sys and PSdZ files? I've just joined the torrent link for 47.5, is there a newer version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frivas said:


> Hi!! I've just bought a 535i F10 2011, where can I get the latest e-sys and PSdZ files? I've just joined the torrent link for 47.5, is there a newer version?


PM sent.


----------



## frivas (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks shawnsheridan!!!


----------



## Rick550i (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking for the latest files for 2011 550i. I appreciate the help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rick550i said:


> Looking for the latest files for 2011 550i. I appreciate the help.


PM sent.


----------



## protester (Jan 17, 2014)

*Request*

Hello all,
first Post an the same wish as many others. I´m looking for software links to E-sys & psdzdata for coding an F20 from 09/2013.

Many Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

protester said:


> Hello all,
> first Post an the same wish as many others. I´m looking for software links to E-sys & psdzdata for coding an F20 from 09/2013.
> 
> Many Thanks in Advance!!!


PM sent.


----------



## protester (Jan 17, 2014)

THX a lot for quick answering shawnsheridan


----------



## jkkc313 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

Just received my keys for a 2014 F07 520D GT. Can someone please provide me with the links to E-sys & psdzdata.

I really want to have the side mirrors closed with the lock button on the remote.

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkkc313 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just received my keys for a 2014 F07 520D GT. Can someone please provide me with the links to E-sys & psdzdata.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jkkc313 (Jan 18, 2014)

thanks for quick help


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking to code, can't find PSdZ Data Files. Please help


----------



## roach82 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello, I've updated my version of PSdZ data and now the E-Sys shows error, "No FP could be generated from FA", do you have any ideas what should I do? I would be grateful if you could help me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daniely30 said:


> Looking to code, can't find PSdZ Data Files. Please help


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roach82 said:


> Hello, I've updated my version of PSdZ data and now the E-Sys shows error, "No FP could be generated from FA", do you have any ideas what should I do? I would be grateful if you could help me.


What version of E-Sys and PSdZData do you now have?

Did you copy new PSdZData folder onto old one, or did you delete old one and replace with new one?

Have you modified your VO (FA)?


----------



## corriej (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Guys,

So my 2014 320d has now been run in and I am ready to do some coding 

I would appreciate it if someone can send me a link to get the E-Sys software etc.

Thanks 
Corrie


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

corriej said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So my 2014 320d has now been run in and I am ready to do some coding
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## naa3e5 (Jan 20, 2014)

Holy cow the torrent with 47.5 is 21GB! Can't wait to get coding!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope your car has <= 47.5 on it...


----------



## naa3e5 (Jan 20, 2014)

anyway to quickly tell?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nope. Must read car with E-Sys to know.


----------



## naa3e5 (Jan 20, 2014)

So if I have an older version will 47.5 be able to communicate or will I have to download all over again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Depends really on how much older the car version is. The older it is, the more likely you will have one or more ECU's that can't be read. If that's the case, you will have to download newer version.


----------



## robertpp (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello Shawn, 

I would like to have links and password for the latest PSdZ.

thanks a lot!
Rob


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

robertpp said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I would like to have links and password for the latest PSdZ.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me the link to the latest psdzdata? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the link to the latest psdzdata? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## F10-newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

I was able to login to my F10 using esys 3.18 and 47.5 data however I'm not sure if 1. what version my car is running and 2. if I have all the data I need









Here's a screenshot of the E-sys FDL editor screen. Does the number shown at the bottom mean that my car is running 47.5 or is that the data that I'm using?
Do I have all the files I need? Can't seem to find any of the functions/modules I'd like to modify (remote trunk close and window closing via FOB)

I'm I missing something here? Your help is kindly appreciated.


----------



## F10-newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

http://tinyurl.com/n8um6wj


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10-newbie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was able to login to my F10 using esys 3.18 and 47.5 data however I'm not sure if 1. what version my car is running and 2. if I have all the data I need
> 
> ...





F10-newbie said:


> http://tinyurl.com/n8um6wj


The bottom right shows you what your current Target Connection (PSdZData) is, not what the car has on it.

What is your I-Step current?

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

If you can read all ECU's, you are good to go though. Search for the FDL Code name using the search box (make sure their is no leading or trailing spaces and search from the top of the CAFD down), and and don't worry about the folder names as they vary from CAFD to CAFD.


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Can someone drop the update with passcodesm thanks 

Sent from my VS980 4G using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daniely30 said:


> Can someone drop the update with passcodesm thanks
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## F10-newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> The bottom right shows you what your current Target Connection (PSdZData) is, not what the car has on it.
> 
> What is your I-Step current?
> 
> ...


Shawn, thanks for your assistance as usual. Looks like I'm running a very old version ISTEP current: f010-10-09-522. I'll be taking the car to the dealership on Monday to get some codes/train malfunction checked out. Should I insist on a new software load?

So back to coding, I was able to find the FDL code name for the window open/close with CA and FOB but not the trunk open/close one...

Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10-newbie said:


> Shawn, thanks for your assistance as usual. Looks like I'm running a very old version ISTEP current: f010-10-09-522. I'll be taking the car to the dealership on Monday to get some codes/train malfunction checked out. Should I insist on a new software load?
> 
> So back to coding, I was able to find the FDL code name for the window open/close with CA and FOB but not the trunk open/close one...
> 
> Thanks again!


They will likely be programming it anyway based on what you wrote.

For the trunk, were you searching in HKFM Module?


----------



## F10-newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> They will likely be programming it anyway based on what you wrote.
> 
> For the trunk, were you searching in HKFM Module?


Part of the problem. I was only looking at the CAS module but now the problem is that I can't see the HKFM module. I scrolled down through all 34 and searched in some random ones. Is it called something else or I'm I just not reading that module?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10-newbie said:


> Part of the problem. I was only looking at the CAS module but now the problem is that I can't see the HKFM module. I scrolled down through all 34 and searched in some random ones. Is it called something else or I'm I just not reading that module?


It should be HKFM or HKL depending on chassis.

Does car have Option Code 316A automatic trunk lid mechanism?


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Shawn thank you. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## F10-newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> It should be HKFM or HKL depending on chassis.
> 
> Does car have Option Code 316A automatic trunk lid mechanism?


Thanks. Will check on both when I get back. My wife is getting jealous of the new toy.


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Dont feel bad, my 550i on the boat and the wife plans a vacation 3 days after it will get here

Sent from my VS980 4G using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Rhino707 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Shawn, 

Please could you send me the links and passwords for the latest PSdZ / e-sys.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rhino707 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please could you send me the links and passwords for the latest PSdZ / e-sys.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## F10-newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

daniely30 said:


> Dont feel bad, my 550i on the boat and the wife plans a vacation 3 days after it will get here
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using BimmerApp mobile app


Not fair. Tell your wife you ought to drive to your destination


----------



## F10-newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> It should be HKFM or HKL depending on chassis.
> 
> Does car have Option Code 316A automatic trunk lid mechanism?


Shawn I don't have 316A. I saw everyone mentioning the feature and assumed they all had the mechanism and that it was a matter of enabling it via software. Should've know better but since the trunk is so hard to close I thought maybe it was possible.

I'm going to have to install a "wireless" motor .

Thanks is again.


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

I need a submarine then, this thing wont get me to jamaica

Sent from my VS980 4G using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10-newbie said:


> Shawn I don't have 316A. I saw everyone mentioning the feature and assumed they all had the mechanism and that it was a matter of enabling it via software. Should've know better but since the trunk is so hard to close I thought maybe it was possible.
> 
> I'm going to have to install a "wireless" motor .
> 
> Thanks is again.


I am surprised really that it is not standard equipment on a F10 550i with Premium 2.


----------



## karthikdoc (Feb 1, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


can i get the links too please...v


----------



## F10-newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am surprised really that it is not standard equipment on a F10 550i with Premium 2.


I was very surprised as well. I was able to get a printout of the "Warranty Vehicle Inquiry" from the dealer and here's a snapshot of that. I would've put the auto tailgate ahead of many options on the list...:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alangrima said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Could you please send me the link to download the latest esys and pszdata?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## art10 (Mar 17, 2012)

Does psdzdatd 48.3 work with ESys 3.18.4 if anyone can tell me. Thanks in advance Art10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

art10 said:


> Does psdzdatd 48.3 work with ESys 3.18.4 if anyone can tell me. Thanks in advance Art10


Not for F20 / F30. For all other Fxx chassis, you can use 48.3 PSdZData with E-Sys 3.18.4.

But understand that if the car has something newer than 48.3 on it, then 48.3 will not work, in which case you need both newer PSdZData and E-Sys.


----------



## LDkE (Sep 26, 2010)

Shawn,

the files of your link doesn't contain a F30 folder - which files do I have to use for the F30 programming?

Thanks

Lars


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F30 uses F20 PSdZData (Target).


----------



## LDkE (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks

Lars


----------



## dougy (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello Shawn,
I'm interested in trying to code the X1 (E84). Download cable is on order, a friend has given my an old xp laptop, now I'd like to get the E-sys and psdzdata to get started. Tried the torrent link which appears no longer active. Can I get a download link?

Also have tried searching for a cheat sheet on the E84 with no luck, would a different chassis number cheat sheet work?

Thanks
dougy


----------



## dougy (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello Shawn,
I'm interested in trying to code the X1 (E84). Download cable is on order, a friend has given my an old xp laptop, now I'd like to get the E-sys and psdzdata to get started. Tried the torrent link which appears no longer active. Can I get a download link?

Also have tried searching for a cheat sheet on the E84 with no luck, would a different chassis number cheat sheet work?

Thanks
dougy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dougy said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I'm interested in trying to code the X1 (E84). Download cable is on order, a friend has given my an old xp laptop, now I'd like to get the E-sys and psdzdata to get started. Tried the torrent link which appears no longer active. Can I get a download link?
> 
> Also have tried searching for a cheat sheet on the E84 with no luck, would a different chassis number cheat sheet work?
> ...


You can't use E-Sys on a E84, and I hope you ordered the right cable for Exx Coding.

Exx and Fxx Coding are two entirely different animals.

Exx = DCAN Interface Cable, NCS Expert, and SP-Daten.

Fxx = ENET Interface Cable, E-Sys, and PSdZData.


----------



## dougy (Oct 5, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can't use E-Sys on a E84, and I hope you ordered the right cable for Exx Coding.


Well apparently I didn't, the owners manual showed the location for the OBD socket, and the website I ordered from said the enet cable was for "all F Series and late E Series with the new navigation/entertainment system". Sigh, so I need to order an DCAN cable instead?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you do. This one is expensive but known to work and preferred by many:

*BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:*

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16


----------



## dougy (Oct 5, 2012)

Fortunately one-stop was able to catch the Enet and substitute the DCAN, so now the right cable is on the way. So now I'm looking for a link to NCS Expert and SP-Daten.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dougy said:


> Fortunately one-stop was able to catch the Enet and substitute the DCAN, so now the right cable is on the way. So now I'm looking for a link to NCS Expert and SP-Daten.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## dougy (Oct 5, 2012)

Downloading now, thank you
dougy


----------



## dougy (Oct 5, 2012)

Ouch, I've got the NCS Expert, but there is no SP-Daten for the E84. Now what?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E84 uses E89 SP-Daten.


----------



## dougy (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks again, think I have it all and will load the computer up tomorrow. Then to patiently await the cable.


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Hi Shawn

Could you please also send me the link to download latest esys software and pszdata files?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you please also send me the link to download latest esys software and pszdata files?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the PM Shawn but for some reason links for pszdata are not working and giving 404 error.


----------



## Kenny964 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

I just bought F31 and am looking for the latest psdzdata.
Can you send me PM for the link?

Regards,


----------



## Kenny964 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

I just bought F31 and am looking for the latest psdzdata.
Can you send me PM for the link?

Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kenny964 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I just bought F31 and am looking for the latest psdzdata.
> Can you send me PM for the link?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## maxim.sion (Apr 7, 2014)

Is it possible to code the asd module of a m135i to another sound like the M4? 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Kenny964 (Apr 28, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn,

Though my internet connection was not good, I completed the download at last.

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxim.sion said:


> Is it possible to code the asd module of a m135i to another sound like the M4?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Code it for M3/M4 S55B30 Motor:


----------



## goldenjai (May 4, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

I have a F30 and looking for the newest PsdZData and E-sys.
May you send me PM for the link?

Regards,


----------



## goldenjai (May 4, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

I have a F30 and looking for the newest PsdZData and E-sys.
May you send me PM for the link?

Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

goldenjai said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I have a F30 and looking for the newest PsdZData and E-sys.
> May you send me PM for the link?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## goldenjai (May 4, 2014)

Got it.
Thanks very much!


----------



## clayhooper (Aug 22, 2003)

I am trying to code my F15 using E-Sys 3.25.3 and psdzdata 51.3. But I am getting a ton of missing cafd's including all the ones I need to edit. What versions are people using on the F15? If its different from what I have a link would be appreciated.

Clay


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clayhooper said:


> I am trying to code my F15 using E-Sys 3.25.3 and psdzdata 51.3. But I am getting a ton of missing cafd's including all the ones I need to edit. What versions are people using on the F15? If its different from what I have a link would be appreciated.
> 
> Clay


PM sent.


----------



## garycwh (Jun 14, 2013)

I am wondering if postal code search in navi can be coded.
Thks

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Singapore can only search the first 2 codes... you may then use the house number to complete the search


----------



## clayhooper (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks shawnsheridan!

That solved things and coding has begun.

Clay


----------



## snakeyes30 (May 5, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you plz PM me the link for the latest PsdZData and E-sys?

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snakeyes30 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you plz PM me the link for the latest PsdZData and E-sys?
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## KOPrice121 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello Shawn -
Again looking to you for help ... can you PM the latest links to me?
Thanks -
Kyle


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KOPrice121 said:


> Hello Shawn -
> Again looking to you for help ... can you PM the latest links to me?
> Thanks -
> Kyle


PM sent.


----------



## maxim.sion (Apr 7, 2014)

Can someone pm me the newest psdz data pleas...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxim.sion said:


> Can someone pm me the newest psdz data pleas...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

what do i use e-sys on my macbook pro?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> what do i use e-sys on my macbook pro?


You have to run it in a Windows Virtual Machine.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

what do i do to create a virtual machine? i don't have these files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need to run VMWare or Parallels.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

and then?


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

and then?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

And then install E-Sys into the Windows VM, same as a Windows user.

And if you got your E-Sys package from me, you would have this document:

E-Sys - MacOSX installation and configuration.pdf:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327909&d=1338854066


----------



## rabbutler (Apr 27, 2014)

*Dumb question from newbie coder*

Help please, I have the esys connected and running, opened the clicked on connect but the target are is blank, I have down loaded the psdzdata lite 1 and 2 files unzipped but I guess i need to put these files into the correct file structure so they can be used, where do I save these 2 files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

First off, I hope you did not unRAR each part individually, as you will have problems. You need to only open part1.rar and hit Extract, and it will automatically extract the PSdZdata folder that is spanned across both parts.

Once you have the extracted PSdZData folder, you need to copy it to your E-Sys Data folder (e.g. C:\Data so that you end up with C:\Data\psdzdata).

Lastly, under E-Sys Options, you need to set the Data path to match your E-Sys Data folder (e.g. C:\Data).

Of course, all of this is explained in great detail in the "E-Sys - Installation Instructions - v.5.pdf" document for those that choose to actually read it.


----------



## rabbutler (Apr 27, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> First off, I hope you did not unRAR each part individually, as you will have problems. You need to only open part1.rar and hit Extract, and it will automatically extract the PSdZdata folder that is spanned across both parts.
> 
> Once you have the extracted PSdZData folder, you need to copy it to your E-Sys Data folder (e.g. C:\Data so that you end up with C:\Data\psdzdata).
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn, again thank you for your prompt reply. I did in fact extract them individually but on frther inspection noticed that the part 2 folders were all blank, so I did copy the extracted part one to the E-Syst data folder, but not update the data path in E-Syst.

I have downloaded all the help documents I could and read them to ensure that I hadnt missed anything but I do not have the v.5.pdf you mentioned or I would have read it.
Thanks again Shawn.:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you received ESYS_v.3.24.3.rar, I assure you it is there. It is in the main folder, not the documents folder with all the other documents.


----------



## rabbutler (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Shawn, the down loads I got were 2 rar files, lit part one and 2, there were no other folders or files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That is for the PSdZData. Where did you get your E-Sys? It is a separate download.


----------



## rabbutler (Apr 27, 2014)

your right, sorry got it, once i loaded the e-sys i forgot tool back into that folder, sorry shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rabbutler (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry to be a pest again shawn but I have managed to connect and have all the data werre it should be but the E-Sys main page doesnt have the main parts on the right as per the PDF, the vehicle order with the read button, the vehicle profile part, the SVT field and the SVT Actual, I dont have any of these they are all blank


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It won't either until you go to the Expert Mode => Coding => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM). 

Did you do this?


----------



## rabbutler (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok yeah I see it now, I was in expert mode but hadnt clicked on any of the options, every day is a school day as they say, thanks Shawn.


----------



## sharanranganath (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello Shawn,

Could I please get a link to the latest PsdZData and E-sys?

I have an F10 530d

Regards,


----------



## Altie (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Shawn, I've got a F10 N57N production date 1/2014...would any of the latest Esys or PSDZdata works?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Altie said:


> Hey Shawn, I've got a F10 N57N production date 1/2014...would any of the latest Esys or PSDZdata works?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Darkclad (Jul 22, 2014)

HI. I need help obtaining latest e-sys and psdzdata. Can someone help me please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darkclad said:


> HI. I need help obtaining latest e-sys and psdzdata. Can someone help me please


PM sent.


----------



## bartvr6 (Jul 23, 2014)

Howdy Shawn. Looking for the latest Esys and PSdZ for the F31


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bartvr6 said:


> Howdy Shawn. Looking for the latest Esys and PSdZ for the F31


PM sent.


----------



## BMW_X3_F25 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello,

I just bought BMW X3 F25 and am looking for the latest psdzdata and e-sys....
Can you send me PM for the link?

Regards,


----------



## gcool (Jul 29, 2014)

BMW_X3_F25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought BMW X3 F25 and am looking for the latest psdzdata and e-sys....
> Can you send me PM for the link?
> ...


same for me - thx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW_X3_F25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought BMW X3 F25 and am looking for the latest psdzdata and e-sys....
> Can you send me PM for the link?
> ...





gcool said:


> same for me - thx in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## BMW_X3_F25 (Jul 30, 2014)

Many thanks!


----------



## BMW_X3_F25 (Jul 30, 2014)

Once again many thanks to shawnsheridan!

Is here someone how could give me a detailed screenshot Manual how i can activate the tv-screen during driving.

I`m very new in this ....

Many thanks for your help!

If Need, you can send it to me via PM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW_X3_F25 said:


> Once again many thanks to shawnsheridan!
> 
> Is here someone how could give me a detailed screenshot Manual how i can activate the tv-screen during driving.
> 
> ...


There are not pictorial guides for each specific Function Data Line out there that can be coded. It should be clear to you if you do this:

Read:

E-Sys - Getting Started Coding.pdf:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327694&d=1338725691

Code:

HU_NBT => VIDEO_HANDBRAKE => nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT => VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED => nicht_aktiv (If Present)
HU_NBT => VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION => none (If Present)

Read:

E-Sys - How to Change Werte Values.pdf:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327695&d=1338725691

Code:

HU_NBT => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX => Werte = FF
HU_NBT => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN => Werte = FF

If you have older Head Unit, your HU_NBT will be HU_CIC.


----------



## krw (Jul 24, 2013)

For Shawn

Could your provide a link for the latest psdzdata and e-sys etc. that I would need for a 11/2011 F11 (520D)

Many thanks

Kev


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krw said:


> For Shawn
> 
> Could your provide a link for the latest psdzdata and e-sys etc. that I would need for a 11/2011 F11 (520D)
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## krw (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## torchred (Jul 29, 2014)

Shawn,
Could you send me the links to the most up-to-date files (E-Sys, PSdzData). Just got a '15 428i GC and want to correct some annoyances. I am excited to see the coding going strong in BMW! The I've been with VW, Audi for the past 10 years so it looks similar to VAGCOM, not completely foreign.
Thank you very much!
v/r,
Ben


----------



## torchred (Jul 29, 2014)

duplicate...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

torchred said:


> Shawn,
> Could you send me the links to the most up-to-date files (E-Sys, PSdzData). Just got a '15 428i GC and want to correct some annoyances. I am excited to see the coding going strong in BMW! The I've been with VW, Audi for the past 10 years so it looks similar to VAGCOM, not completely foreign.
> Thank you very much!
> v/r,
> Ben


PM sent.


----------



## ggh300 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Esys and pzdata*

Hi 
How can i have the latest esys version and pzdata and patch to code a f20, star-stop, radio retrofit etc.????


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ggh300 said:


> Hi
> How can i have the latest esys version and pzdata and patch to code a f20, star-stop, radio retrofit etc.????


PM sent.


----------



## Deadknight (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello, 

i have 2011 f10 5.20d which psdzdata i have to use

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deadknight said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have 2011 f10 5.20d which psdzdata i have to use
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## NAL (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Shawn,
I have E-Sys 3.24.3 with PSdZ 4.8.1.-20130522-1126 that I use for my 2012 F10. Will this work on my new i3 coming in 2 months? If not, could you please set me straight.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NAL said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have E-Sys 3.24.3 with PSdZ 4.8.1.-20130522-1126 that I use for my 2012 F10. Will this work on my new i3 coming in 2 months? If not, could you please set me straight.
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have 2.54 psdzdata do I need 3.26 esys to code now? It was strange when I went to connect it didnt bring up the list to pick the series of cars. Maybe my psdzdata is bad ?


----------



## jbundy (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm about to get a 2015 m235i, and I would like to get a safe link to get the psdzdata please.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimmy9980 said:


> I have 2.54 psdzdata do I need 3.26 esys to code now? It was strange when I went to connect it didnt bring up the list to pick the series of cars. Maybe my psdzdata is bad ?


No, You only need E-Sys 3.23.4 or higher for 54.0 PSdZData.

If the Target Connection window is empty, then either your PSdZData is not installed properly, or E-Sys Options are not set to point to it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbundy said:


> I'm about to get a 2015 m235i, and I would like to get a safe link to get the psdzdata please.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

is psdzdata 54.0 avail? car is currently at the dealer being updated so i suspect it will have the latest.


----------



## jekoenig (Oct 18, 2014)

Please send link for 54.0 PSdZData. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Orient330iNYC said:


> is psdzdata 54.0 avail? car is currently at the dealer being updated so i suspect it will have the latest.





jekoenig said:


> Please send link for 54.0 PSdZData. Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

thank you very much!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

*54.0 PSdZData*

hi Shawn

can you send me 54.0 PSdZData FULL ?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

botho said:


> hi Shawn
> 
> can you send me 54.0 PSdZData FULL ?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks !


----------



## friederbluemle (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send the links to PSdZData 54.0 Full and latest E-SYS please?
Thanks!


----------



## friederbluemle (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send the links to PSdZData 54.0 Full and latest E-SYS please?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

friederbluemle said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send the links to PSdZData 54.0 Full and latest E-SYS please?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

May I have the link to PSdZData 54.0 please. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> May I have the link to PSdZData 54.0 please. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vedro said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I am a newbie in the BMW world... Just bought a 525 (2012) F11...
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## stardogchampion (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I have a 2011 535i and am looking to do some coding. Can you please help me out and send me links for required data and software for my F10.
thanks


----------



## stardogchampion (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I have a 2011 535i and am looking to do some coding. Can you please help me out and send me links for required data and software for my F10.
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stardogchampion said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have a 2011 535i and am looking to do some coding. Can you please help me out and send me links for required data and software for my F10.
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## deege (Nov 28, 2013)

*updated software*

Hello Shawn, I was trying to code my wife's f25 after the dealer reprogrammed it but my software is out of date, can you send me the link for the latest Esys and psdzdata? thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deege said:


> Hello Shawn, I was trying to code my wife's f25 after the dealer reprogrammed it but my software is out of date, can you send me the link for the latest Esys and psdzdata? thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## milnei (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I'd appreciate a PM with a torrent link to the correct Esys and psdzdata to code my F07 please...:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milnei said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'd appreciate a PM with a torrent link to the correct Esys and psdzdata to code my F07 please...:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

How do i transfer video to cars hard drive?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unclebnz said:


> How do i transfer video to cars hard drive?


You don't as they won't play. Can only play from Flash Drive.


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Shawn. I noticed in your posts you write that you have 2tb sat. Is it possible to upgrade the hard drive in the car?


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Shawn I notived you wrote that you have 2tb sat on your posts. Is it possible to upgrade the hard drive i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unclebnz said:


> Hi Shawn I notived you wrote that you have 2tb sat on your posts. Is it possible to upgrade the hard drive i


Hi. 2TB is the Option Code for Sport Automatic Transmission (SAT), not 2 Terabyte Hard Drive.


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

Do you think its possible to change the Hard drive?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unclebnz said:


> Do you think its possible to change the Hard drive?


Yes, but I think it is not a simple thing.


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

I'd like to know where the HD is located.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unclebnz said:


> I'd like to know where the HD is located.


It should be behind the bezel, similar to this:


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anyone ever attempt to change to a larger capacity HD?


----------



## swimitfree (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

I am new to the BMW coding world... have a 2011 F10 535i

Could you please send me the link for PSdZData files I need and latest E-SYS. I have attempted to code in the past, was able to read VO and update the wert, but my write/upload always resulted in an error.

Thank you in advance for your help

Regards,
swimitfree


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swimitfree said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I am new to the BMW coding world... have a 2011 F10 535i
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## kohta_navi (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan,

Could you please send me a PM with your latest Versions?

Regards,
kohta_navi


----------



## kohta_navi (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan,

Could you please send me a PM with your latest Versions?

Regards,
kohta_navi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kohta_navi said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please send me a PM with your latest Versions?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## CarlosC (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey shawn,

Looking to see what I can mod on my 2012 328i. Need latest e-Sys and PSdZ files. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CarlosC said:


> Hey shawn,
> 
> Looking to see what I can mod on my 2012 328i. Need latest e-Sys and PSdZ files. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Paymon_ps (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn big fan of your work here!

Could please send a pm with the latest E-sys and PSdz files you have for f30's? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Paymon_ps said:


> Hi Shawn big fan of your work here!
> 
> Could please send a pm with the latest E-sys and PSdz files you have for f30's? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello Shawn!

Is psdzdata 54.2 available? Thx in advance.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello Shawn!
> 
> Is psdzdata 54.2 available? Thx in advance.
> 
> CU Oliver


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Please send latest links. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bomax said:


> Please send latest links. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ivantenan (Dec 15, 2014)

Please can you send me the link to latest E-sys and psdzdata? Thank's in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivantenan said:


> Please can you send me the link to latest E-sys and psdzdata? Thank's in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Neek-O (Dec 15, 2014)

Requesting latest 54.2. Please. (and thank you)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Neek-O said:


> Requesting latest 54.2. Please. (and thank you)


PM sent.


----------



## till69 (Nov 27, 2012)

Requesting latest 54.2. Please. (and thank you very much)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

till69 said:


> Requesting latest 54.2. Please. (and thank you very much)


PM sent.


----------



## danrp (May 30, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn

Can you send me a link to the latest esys and Psdz data.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danrp said:


> Shawn
> 
> Can you send me a link to the latest esys and Psdz data.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Dec 18, 2014)

Shawn, could I trouble you into pm'ing me the links as well?

Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## hamdam (Dec 18, 2012)

Requesting latest 54.2.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

burritoboy9984 said:


> Shawn, could I trouble you into pm'ing me the links as well?
> 
> Thanks and happy holidays.





hamdam said:


> Requesting latest 54.2.


PM's sent.


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

shawn could you please PM me the latest links as well. thank you as always.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

val3ntin3s said:


> shawn could you please PM me the latest links as well. thank you as always.


PM sent.


----------



## 186697 (Mar 21, 2010)

Requesting link. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AdamG13 said:


> Requesting link. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

nyranger74 said:


> Can you please send me the Link for 47.5 as well, I really appreciate it.


I'm looking for 47.5. Hopefully someone has still this version stored somewhere.


----------



## PaulGreatest (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello! In this data files contains latest firmware for F10? (that upgrade interface and so on?) Thanks!


----------



## Phild77 (May 4, 2013)

*E-Sys Psdzsata*

Hello Shawn,

I'm looking for an update my old E-SYS 3.22.5 and PSDZDATA v49.2 for my new car F34

Thank you in advance for your help

Philippe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PaulGreatest said:


> Hello! In this data files contains latest firmware for F10? (that upgrade interface and so on?) Thanks!





Phild77 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking for an update my old E-SYS 3.22.5 and PSDZDATA v49.2 for my new car F34
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## bluea (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello. I am looking for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an E06. The 47.5 does not seem to help. I would really appreciate your help. Thank you in advance.

Thomas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bluea said:


> Hello. I am looking for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an E06. The 47.5 does not seem to help. I would really appreciate your help. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Thomas


PM sent.


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Shawn

I am interested in PSdZData 2.54 for my F20. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

332701 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I am interested in PSdZData 2.54 for my F20.
> 
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Sean. And whether there is a psdzdata 2.54.3 version


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergis said:


> Hi Sean. And whether there is a psdzdata 2.54.3 version


There is, but is has problems, as does 54.2.


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is, but is has problems, as does 54.2.


I so understand that problems with e-sys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergis said:


> I so understand that problems with e-sys?


Yes, and I would presume ISTA/P as well.


----------



## foerg (Sep 15, 2014)

can you send me the newest PSdZData Files?

i have 53.5

thanks a lot


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, and I would presume ISTA/P as well.


And how FDL coding?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foerg said:


> can you send me the newest PSdZData Files?
> 
> i have 53.5
> 
> thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergis said:


> And how FDL coding?


There are issues.


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot for answers! Give to me please the reference to ista/p. I apologize for bad English. Thanks for earlier!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergis said:


> Thanks a lot for answers! Give to me please the reference to ista/p. I apologize for bad English. Thanks for earlier!


Sorry, but I do not understand what you ask.


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I do not understand what you ask.


I ask the link to ista/p


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergis said:


> I ask the link to ista/p


Oh, sorry. I don't have one.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

EDIT: Yup - looks like I need v 53.5+. Thanks in advance.

Just tried to recode after a dealer update on the F15. I am guessing that I need newer PSZData?

I-Step (current): F025-14-07-505

PSZData: 52.3

I got the following when trying to read the modules:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

BDC_BODY [40] [0C25271]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_000017be-005_028_170 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000017be-005_028_170" not found! [C012]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joder said:


> EDIT: Yup - looks like I need v 53.5+. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Just tried to recode after a dealer update on the F15. I am guessing that I need newer PSZData?
> 
> ...


You are unable to receive PM until you clean out your mailbox:

"_joder has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space._"


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are unable to receive PM until you clean out your mailbox:
> 
> "_joder has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space._"


cleaned it out - sorry about that.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joder said:


> cleaned it out - sorry about that.


PM sent.


----------



## GrahamS (Jan 1, 2015)

*Download Link*

Hi, can I get the latest download link. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GrahamS said:


> Hi, can I get the latest download link. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm looking for psdzdata 46.3. Hopefully someone has still a copy somewhere.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> I'm looking for psdzdata 46.3. Hopefully someone has still a copy somewhere.


48.3, sure. 46.3? Unlikely,

And I hope your reason for requesting such old PSdZData is not to avoid obtaining an .EST Token as that is no longer an issue.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> 48.3, sure. 46.3? Unlikely,
> 
> And I hope your reason for requesting such old PSdZData is not to avoid obtaining an .EST Token as that is no longer an issue.


It's not to avoid the EST token. Perhaps someone else has a copy of 46.3?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> It's not to avoid the EST token. Perhaps someone else has a copy of 46.3?


Ok. Good luck.


----------



## Cobin (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi,

would appreciate some help on the files required to code a 2012 F10 


Thanks


----------



## Cobin (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi,

would appreciate some help on the files required to code a 2012 F10 


Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cobin said:


> Hi,
> 
> would appreciate some help on the files required to code a 2012 F10
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## aXent (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi,

Would appreciate some help on the files required to code a 2014 F30.

Thanks


----------



## aXent (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi,

Would appreciate some help on the files required to code a 2014 F30.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aXent said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would appreciate some help on the files required to code a 2014 F30.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bhanvadia (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey shawn can you send me link to latest pdzdata and E-Sys?
Currently have pdzdata 53.0 and E-Sys also old.


----------



## aXent (Jan 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks alot!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bhanvadia said:


> Hey shawn can you send me link to latest pdzdata and E-Sys?
> Currently have pdzdata 53.0 and E-Sys also old.


PM sent.


----------



## bhanvadia (Sep 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks... Downloaded Lite version for now.

do we need full psdzdata for updating i-step in vehicle? or its not possible?
How to update i-step, is it like read current i-step and write new i-step?

I have F34 GT March 2014 built.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bhanvadia said:


> Thanks... Downloaded Lite version for now.
> 
> do we need full psdzdata for updating i-step in vehicle? or its not possible?
> How to update i-step, is it like read current i-step and write new i-step?
> ...


You can change the I-Step current value using just Lite version, but if you actually want to update the car's firmware to a new I-Step, then you need Full version.


----------



## jercougar (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

I am looking for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an F07. I would really appreciate your help. 

Thank you in advance.

Jeroen


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jercougar said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I am looking for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an F07. I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Greetings from Hong Kong! Can you send me the link for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an 2010 F10? Thank you so much!
Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chhpang said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Greetings from Hong Kong! Can you send me the link for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an 2010 F10? Thank you so much!
> Chris


PM sent.


----------



## jj_co (Sep 30, 2014)

*Looking for E-Sys and latest PSZData for an i3 (I01)*

Thanks for providing this info!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jj_co said:


> Thanks for providing this info!


PM sent.


----------



## heronbelei (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

I am looking for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an 328i 2014 (f30). 

Thank you very much

Heron


----------



## heronbelei (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

I am looking for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an 328i 2014 (f30). 

Thank you very much

Heron


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

heronbelei said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I am looking for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an 328i 2014 (f30).
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
could send me a link to the latest psdzdata files please.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devilblack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could send me a link to the latest psdzdata files please.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

*psdzdata*

can i have newest psdzdata files also?
got read coding data error
car got updated by dealer today
My istep level is F020-14-11-505

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lanodutt said:


> can i have newest psdzdata files also?
> got read coding data error
> car got updated by dealer today
> My istep level is F020-14-11-505
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rokla (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm also very interested!

Regards Ronald


----------



## rokla (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm also very interested!

Regards Ronald


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rokla said:


> I'm also very interested!
> 
> Regards Ronald


In what?


----------



## slick316 (Jul 11, 2014)

I need the latest PSdZ Data files and E-Sys please.

Need to code my car again after having the N63 campaign just completed on my car.

Noticed something however. The disclaimer screen on start up looks different, and even though it has the "Accept" option, after 10 seconds or so, it goes away. It wasn't like this before, is this the way it works now?

My car is a 2012 550ix if that makes a difference.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slick316 said:


> I need the latest PSdZ Data files and E-Sys please.
> 
> Need to code my car again after having the N63 campaign just completed on my car.
> 
> ...


I never left the Disclaimer up long enough to find out.

PM sent.


----------



## slick316 (Jul 11, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I never left the Disclaimer up long enough to find out.
> 
> PM sent.


Me neither, but it goes away so quickly now that I couldn't help but notice. Oh well, its being coded away anyways.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bradb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can I get the PZdata and the E-sys please? My car was re-programed during last service to fix the "service since 1/2000" issue and I lost some of my previous coding.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Bradb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can I get the PZdata and the E-sys please? My car was re-programed during last service to fix the "service since 1/2000" issue and I lost some of my previous coding.

Much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bradb123 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I get the PZdata and the E-sys please? My car was re-programed during last service to fix the "service since 1/2000" issue and I lost some of my previous coding.
> 
> Much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## Bradb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome!! Thanks a bunch Shawn!!


----------



## iRolando (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
can you send me the link for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an 01/2012 F10? Thank you very much!
Rolando


----------



## iRolando (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
can you send me the link for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an 01/2012 F10? Thank you very much!
Rolando


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iRolando said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you send me the link for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an 01/2012 F10? Thank you very much!
> Rolando


PM sent.


----------



## iRolando (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

*2015 750 - feb product*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


HI,
How have you been? Need the latest E-SYS, token and data. 2015 750.
tx,
ER


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> HI,
> How have you been? Need the latest E-SYS, token and data. 2015 750.
> tx,
> ER


PM sent.


----------



## Nebil (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

Can you please send me the latest E-SYS, token and data. I have a 2011 535 F10. Thanks!

Neb


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nebil said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the latest E-SYS, token and data. I have a 2011 535 F10. Thanks!
> 
> Neb


PM sent.


----------



## Nebil (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## Bscnyc (Feb 1, 2015)

*Shawn*

New 2014 320ix owner. Could you send me links for latest E-SYS, token and data.

It's really impressive how much you guys have figured out here.

Thanks


----------



## Bscnyc (Feb 1, 2015)

*Shawn*

New 2014 320ix owner. Could you send me links for latest E-SYS, token and data.

It's really impressive how much you guys have figured out here.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bscnyc said:


> New 2014 320ix owner. Could you send me links for latest E-SYS, token and data.
> 
> It's really impressive how much you guys have figured out here.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Thad (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send the link for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an 03/2014 F15. 


Thanks much,

Thad


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thad said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send the link for E-Sys and PSDZ data for an 03/2014 F15.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## weeguy (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send a link for E-sys and PSDZ data for 05/2014 F32.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## weeguy (Feb 12, 2015)

Double post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

weeguy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send a link for E-sys and PSDZ data for 05/2014 F32.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## wfojas (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Shawn,
Don't know if this will dupe, but could you send me the link for the latest E-sys and PSDZ data for 2014 i3? I needed to set the range extender to be available to start past 75%

Thanks,

Willy


----------



## wfojas (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Shawn,
Don't know if this will dupe, but could you send me the link for the latest E-sys and PSDZ data for 2014 i3? I needed to set the range extender to be available to start past 75%

Thanks,

Willy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wfojas said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Don't know if this will dupe, but could you send me the link for the latest E-sys and PSDZ data for 2014 i3? I needed to set the range extender to be available to start past 75%
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## cmrtopher (Feb 19, 2015)

At the risk of being repetitive, can you please send me a link to the download? I can't wait to start messing with my F10! email: cmrtopher at gmail dot com. Thanks a million!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmrtopher said:


> At the risk of being repetitive, can you please send me a link to the download? I can't wait to start messing with my F10! email: cmrtopher at gmail dot com. Thanks a million!


PM sent.


----------



## cmrtopher (Feb 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


You, Sir, are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## dareksww (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello
Can you send me links on pm.
Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dareksww said:


> Hello
> Can you send me links on pm.
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## IJonesy (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello,

Could you please send me link for the latest E-SYS, token and data for F series?
Thanks!


----------



## IJonesy (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello,

Could you please send me link for the latest E-SYS, token and data for F series?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IJonesy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please send me link for the latest E-SYS, token and data for F series?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## rallfi (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello shawnsheridan,

could you please send me also link for the latest E-SYS, token and data for F series?
Many Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rallfi said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> could you please send me also link for the latest E-SYS, token and data for F series?
> Many Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I am planning to upgrade my car to 54.3. Can you send me link to the psdzdata 54.3 files? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am planning to upgrade my car to 54.3. Can you send me link to the psdzdata 54.3 files? Thanks.


BMW made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 and expanded upon them in 54.3, and expanded upon further in 55.0 where they removed descriptive text from CAFD (and FAFP) files, making FDL Coding of many ECU's impossible using regular PSdZData files.

It means any car programmed with >= 54.2 ISTA/P, runs the risk of having an ECU receiving new Trimmed CAFD, which cannot be coded using corresponding PSdZData.

Are you sure you want to upgrade car to 54.3?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am aware that data since 54.2 is trimmed. I will do a TAL calculation before any actual update to make sure i have all the untrimmed cafd files. In the event i don't have the untrim cafd files then i will most probably use 54.1 to update. Don't you mind send me the download link? Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> I am aware that data since 54.2 is trimmed. I will do a TAL calculation before any actual update to make sure i have all the untrimmed cafd files. In the event i don't have the untrim cafd files then i will most probably use 54.1 to update. Don't you mind send me the download link? Thanks again.


I do not have link for 54.3.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

anyway thanks. I have gone ahead to update to 54.1... not much changes from 53.4.


----------



## pottertj2002 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Coding in Pittsburgh PA Area*

Hello all,

Is anyone coding in the Pittsburgh PA area? I have a E60 545I sport that I need some coding done Text me at 72442176twozero


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, I am trying to code my '15 f20. How ever I'm getting error along the lines of C271460]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_0000000f-005_022_007 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_022_007" not found! [C012]

For many items when I click read code.

From what I have read in forums it may be my esys and psdzdata files are too old. I am using esys 3.25.3 not sure what version of data files as do not know how to check lol.

Any advice would be great, or link to the updated files/softwear I may need?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> Hi, I am trying to code my '15 f20. How ever I'm getting error along the lines of C271460]
> readCPS o.k.
> cafd_0000000f-005_022_007 Fehler:
> File for "cafd_0000000f-005_022_007" not found! [C012]
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

Perfect! Thanks for super fast reply.


----------



## dolphinrich (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the links, My car got an I level update to the very latest integration last week, I can get esys form the links you provided, but when I try to read it gives a cafd file not found (code 12) error? can you assist please shawn?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dolphinrich said:


> Thanks for the links, My car got an I level update to the very latest integration last week, I can get esys form the links you provided, but when I try to read it gives a cafd file not found (code 12) error? can you assist please shawn?


No, sorry. Your car now has 55.0 on it. Scroll up to my Post # 1302:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8946588&postcount=1302

There is no working PSdZData for 55.0.


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

just tried the new files i was given. most file are there but HU_ENTRYNAV and FEM_BODY are still missing. These are the main areas where i want to code so rather frustrating! any ideas from anyone?

cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> just tried the new files i was given. most file are there but HU_ENTRYNAV and FEM_BODY are still missing. These are the main areas where i want to code so rather frustrating! any ideas from anyone?
> 
> cheers


What is your I-Step Current?

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## Commandertom (Feb 8, 2015)

Dear All, i would like to flash my E90 N54 built 2008 LCI. Please could someone send my a link to down load last suitable SP data?
Thank you very much in advance?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Commandertom said:


> Dear All, i would like to flash my E90 N54 built 2008 LCI. Please could someone send my a link to down load last suitable SP data?
> Thank you very much in advance?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is your I-Step Current?
> 
> http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


i-step current is F020-14-11-502


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> i-step current is F020-14-11-502


And you are using 54.1 PSdZData?

What are the 2 CAFD names that are missing?


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> And you are using 54.1 PSdZData?
> 
> What are the 2 CAFD names that are missing?


CAFD_00000794_012_035_117

CAFD_00000DED_003_013_025

these are the two that are missing. I am using 54.1 PSDZData files, however i am using the 'lite' version, but you told me this should not matter as i only need the 'lite' version for coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> CAFD_00000794_012_035_117
> 
> CAFD_00000DED_003_013_025
> 
> these are the two that are missing. I am using 54.1 PSDZData files, however i am using the 'lite' version, but you told me this should not matter as i only need the 'lite' version for coding.


See my post here for solution:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8767922&postcount=12


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> See my post here for solution:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8767922&postcount=12


You d Man! gonna try this now :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wchjr56 said:


> Hello Shawn, is it possible for you to send me the psdzdata and an EST token for a BMW X6 series F16 (02/2015). I appreciate all the help you give all of us. I just traded in my 535 for the x6 and I am looking forward to coding the car for some of the items I did on my 535.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Bill


PM sent.


----------



## brunomvcardoso (Apr 14, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hi... please... help me... same error...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brunomvcardoso said:


> hi... please... help me... same error...


Same error as what? What is it you need?


----------



## brunomvcardoso (Apr 14, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Same error as what? What is it you need?


Originally Posted by akz_g View Post
Hi, I am trying to code my '15 f20. How ever I'm getting error along the lines of C271460]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_0000000f-005_022_007 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_022_007" not found! [C012]

For many items when I click read code.

From what I have read in forums it may be my esys and psdzdata files are too old. I am using esys 3.25.3 not sure what version of data files as do not know how to check lol.

Any advice would be great, or link to the updated files/softwear I may need?

Thanks in advance
PM sent.

this error... please help me...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brunomvcardoso said:


> Originally Posted by akz_g View Post
> Hi, I am trying to code my '15 f20. How ever I'm getting error along the lines of C271460]
> readCPS o.k.
> cafd_0000000f-005_022_007 Fehler:
> ...


You need to update your PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## SOM3 (Apr 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to update your PSdZData.
> 
> PM sent.


Shawn, can you send me PSdZData also? I'm running E-Sys 3.24.3 and my understanding is that all I need to do is plug in new PSdZData and I can code cars updated to ver 55.1 and later...is that right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SOM3 said:


> Shawn, can you send me PSdZData also? I'm running E-Sys 3.24.3 and my understanding is that all I need to do is plug in new PSdZData and I can code cars updated to ver 55.1 and later...is that right?


PM sent.


----------



## 05pirate (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Shaun, 

Could I also get the latest data please? 

My iDrive software was updated in March this Year. 

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

05pirate said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> Could I also get the latest data please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Offrdrider21 (May 10, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me a link for updated PSDZData?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Offrdrider21 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me a link for updated PSDZData?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## jay301 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
I also have downloaded psdz 55 and cannot code since it seems to have been trimmed could you please help me out.
Thank you,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jay301 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I also have downloaded psdz 55 and cannot code since it seems to have been trimmed could you please help me out.
> Thank you,


PM sent.


----------



## nieko (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
Could you please share with me an update of PSDZ and ESYS
Thank you


----------



## nieko (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
Could you please share with me an update of PSDZ and ESYS
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nieko said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Could you please share with me an update of PSDZ and ESYS
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## damianhylton (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey Shawn,
Could you please share with me an update of PSDZ and ESYS would appreciate it a lot. thank you
Thank you


----------



## damianhylton (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey Shawn,
Could you please share with me an update of PSDZ and ESYS would appreciate it a lot. thank you
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

damianhylton said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Could you please share with me an update of PSDZ and ESYS would appreciate it a lot. thank you
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## rmlM235 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi!

Can you share the PSdZ Data links?
I'm using E-SYS 3.26.1 and i have a F22 M235

Regards!, René


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nordanger said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'm new on this forum, so could you please send me the E-SYS, patch, token generator and PSDZdata which you think is most suitable for my car, I have a 2010 530d F10(Europe). And I'll be glad to get any additional program.
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## moua4c (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
May you send me help with the E-Sys and PSdZ Data for F30 2013


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moua4c said:


> Hello Shawn,
> May you send me help with the E-Sys and PSdZ Data for F30 2013


PM sent.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Appreciate if you can send me the latest E-SYS and PSDZ Data and the Launcher. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwdd said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Appreciate if you can send me the latest E-SYS and PSDZ Data and the Launcher. Thanks a lot for your help.


PM sent.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks very much Shawn.


----------



## hyperion917 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

New here but excited to work on my 2014 US-spec i3 REx. Could you kindly suggest the E-SYS, patch, token generator and PSDZdata which you think is most suitable for my car?

Thanks so much, really looking forward to it! Cheers,

-hyp


----------



## hyperion917 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

New here but excited to work on my 2014 US-spec i3 REx. Could you kindly suggest the E-SYS, patch, token generator and PSDZdata which you think is most suitable for my car?

Thanks so much, really looking forward to it! Cheers,

-hyp


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyperion917 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> New here but excited to work on my 2014 US-spec i3 REx. Could you kindly suggest the E-SYS, patch, token generator and PSDZdata which you think is most suitable for my car?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## hyperion917 (Jul 22, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks, Shawn!!!

-hyp


----------



## Thang (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn, Can you please PM me the links Token Generator for Esys 3.24.3 Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thang said:


> Hi Shawn, Can you please PM me the links Token Generator for Esys 3.24.3 Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## foerg (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Shawn.

Can you please send me a link to the neweset PSD Data? 

thanks a lot


----------



## foerg (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Shawn.

Can you please send me a link to the neweset PSD Data? 

thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foerg said:


> Hey Shawn.
> 
> Can you please send me a link to the neweset PSD Data?
> 
> thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## dwaind (Jul 25, 2015)

*Being Cheeky*

Hi,

Just joined, just bought a new F10, I changed a M235i to a 3.0d M Sport, however I miss a few things, dipping mirror on selecting reverse and the ability to have two phones connected, I believe this can be coded, however an idiots guide to coding would be useful.....I am willing to contribute to any document once I become proficient.

Thanks

Dwain


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dwaind said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined, just bought a new F10, I changed a M235i to a 3.0d M Sport, however I miss a few things, dipping mirror on selecting reverse and the ability to have two phones connected, I believe this can be coded, however an idiots guide to coding would be useful.....I am willing to contribute to any document once I become proficient.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## TheSlimOne (Jan 7, 2007)

Can someone share where to get a newer PDSZdata file. Mine doesn't work anymore.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheSlimOne said:


> Can someone share where to get a newer PDSZdata file. Mine doesn't work anymore.


PM sent.


----------



## Tony83 (Jul 26, 2015)

Can I have please the link to download the new good version for PDSZ? Is it inclued also the Esys software? Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tony83 said:


> Can I have please the link to download the new good version for PDSZ? Is it inclued also the Esys software? Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## onesixeight (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Shawn: Could I get a link to the latest files? Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

onesixeight said:


> Hi Shawn: Could I get a link to the latest files? Thanks!!!


PM sent.


----------



## ragtop steve (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Shaun

A compleat novice at this game, but

Is there any thing you can link me to for my F07GT,,

Regards

Steve


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ragtop steve said:


> Hi Shaun
> 
> A compleat novice at this game, but
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## SJoneZ (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi,

Could somebody please send me details to download the latest E-Sys and PSdZ data to code my 2013 F06?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SJoneZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could somebody please send me details to download the latest E-Sys and PSdZ data to code my 2013 F06?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## dwaind (Jul 25, 2015)

*Enhanced Bluetooth*

Hi,

I have managed to code the TPM temperature display, however I actually want to code the extended bluetooth. I have logged on and had a look, however the code I am supposed to replace is not present. So I have not done anything. I have a 2015 F10, it has bluetooth and voice control.

Does anyone know what codes I am supposed to replace please.

Thanks

Dwain


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dwaind said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have managed to code the TPM temperature display, however I actually want to code the extended bluetooth. I have logged on and had a look, however the code I am supposed to replace is not present. So I have not done anything. I have a 2015 F10, it has bluetooth and voice control.
> 
> ...


What are you trying to replace? 6NH?


----------



## dwaind (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,

Yes, except 6NH is not listed, the car has. I cannot find 6NH anywhere within the car.

2ND
688
754
761
609
6AK
6AM
6AN
6AP

Thanks

Dwian


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dwaind said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, except 6NH is not listed, the car has. I cannot find 6NH anywhere within the car.
> 
> ...


In your case, just add 6NS and VO Code NBT.


----------



## dwaind (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,

I have added 6NS, however I cannot find how to add VO code NBT, can you PM me an idiots guide.

Thanks

Dwain.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dwaind said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have added 6NS, however I cannot find how to add VO code NBT, can you PM me an idiots guide.
> 
> ...


Right-Click on HU_NBT and select CODE.


----------



## dwaind (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks,

It all worked, apart from it still only allows one phone to connect. I must have done something wrong, I do now have office on the main menu though...

Dwain

BTW....Thank you for the help, its much appreciated.


----------



## F30330D (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

could you send me the links to newest Esys and PSDZ Files?

Thanks in advance!

Patrick


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F30330D said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you send me the links to newest Esys and PSDZ Files?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

It seems PSDZDATA 56.2 had been released , if you had the link, could you please kindly share .

Thanks a lot

Jacky


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> It seems PSDZDATA 56.2 had been released , if you had the link, could you please kindly share .
> 
> ...


Yes, and No.


----------



## yangjiey2k (Nov 30, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, and No.


Hello shawn, can PM me the latest ESYS and PSDZ 56.2? Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yangjiey2k said:


> Hello shawn, can PM me the latest ESYS and PSDZ 56.2? Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## joekdo (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn!

Long time lurker, finally decided to join the forums. 

Looking to start some coding on my 2016 X3. Can you send me the links for whatever software I need? I found a cable on ebay and will be buying that. Anything else I need?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joekdo said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Long time lurker, finally decided to join the forums.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## joekdo (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks Shawn!

Sent you a follow up PM. Would appreciate your help if you have any advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Sii770i7 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can I have the latet E-sys? Mine was 3.24.3 & does this old version works with Launcher 2.4.1?

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joekdo said:


> Thanks Shawn!
> 
> Sent you a follow up PM. Would appreciate your help if you have any advice.
> 
> Thanks.


Done.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sii770i7 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can I have the latet E-sys? Mine was 3.24.3 & does this old version works with Launcher 2.4.1?
> 
> Cheers


3.24.3 works with latest E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.4.1 Build 80.

ESysLauncherPremium (w/ Builtin Token Generator):

https://mega.co.nz/#F!PV9lxa4J!wvP4wFcYZVF84JBfc__lAw


----------



## Sii770i7 (Aug 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 3.24.3 works with latest E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.4.1 Build 80.
> 
> ESysLauncherPremium (w/ Builtin Token Generator):
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!PV9lxa4J!wvP4wFcYZVF84JBfc__lAw


Well noted, thank you Shawn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Normski-FOAD (Oct 8, 2015)

Please could I get the link to Esys and Psdzdata?

Have my wife's F20 2014 and my forthcoming F31 2016 model to sort out.

Many thanks indeed!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Normski-FOAD said:


> Please could I get the link to Esys and Psdzdata?
> 
> Have my wife's F20 2014 and my forthcoming F31 2016 model to sort out.
> 
> Many thanks indeed!


PM sent.


----------



## Biland (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
can you please send me the links to download the latest PSdZ Data and E-Sys files. 
I would like to code my 2014 F20 118d.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Biland said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you please send me the links to download the latest PSdZ Data and E-Sys files.
> I would like to code my 2014 F20 118d.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## ramdg (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you send me the links for coding my new 4 series GC? Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ramdg said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me the links for coding my new 4 series GC? Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Virusburn (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello shawnsheridan,

I have a problem.

I as then proposed the program from you Esys 3.24.3 on my laptop and have already coded my BMW.
Now he was in the BMW workshop and has a new firmware update to get the 110 004 001
Connection etc is made, works read, but then when I press the right mouse button on ECUs and read encode press come even more errors see pictures ....
When I right click on an instrument and FDL or as they say wants to change the PIN is the I enter and come back an error message ....
PIN agrees definitely.
Is determined the Firmware Update or?

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=3ed82c-1444828966.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=234e9c-1444829000.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=6c93ec-1444829029.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=f1c6d1-1444829054.jpg

I have pictures for you from this Problem


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Virusburn said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> I have a problem.
> 
> ...


Your PSdZData is tool old. You must update.

PM sent.


----------



## Virusburn (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello shawnsheridan,

I have everything uninstalled and then reinstalled.

Unfortunately it does not work anyway.

I have the same error as from Figure 2 and if I enter the PIN is always that he is not right even though it is 100% "1234".

What can I do now?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Virusburn said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> I have everything uninstalled and then reinstalled.
> 
> ...


You are doing something wrong. Send Me TeamViewer Login.


----------



## mast3r001 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you send me the links for coding my F10? Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mast3r001 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me the links for coding my F10? Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## KLYnick (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi. Can I get the tools for coding my 520d F11 2011 ? Thx in advance !


----------



## dareksww (Feb 20, 2015)

Big Thx


----------



## iRolando (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey guys, I got a 550i F10, 06/2013 and I'm really happy with it but I want to do some changes. Right now I have everything installed I used for coding my 535xd F10, 01/2012 (E-Sys 3.26.1 build 42487 with PSdZ Version 5.00.01. - 20140822-1343, extracted size of PSdZ data around 9.6GB) but I cannot read most units. Do I need other PSdZ files?
Would be really great if you could provide some information and the right files links.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iRolando said:


> Hey guys, I got a 550i F10, 06/2013 and I'm really happy with it but I want to do some changes. Right now I have everything installed I used for coding my 535xd F10, 01/2012 (E-Sys 3.26.1 build 42487 with PSdZ Version 5.00.01. - 20140822-1343, extracted size of PSdZ data around 9.6GB) but I cannot read most units. Do I need other PSdZ files?
> Would be really great if you could provide some information and the right files links.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You need to update.

PM sent.


----------



## iRolando (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks you very much for your fast response!


----------



## zippitere (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi shawn i have E-sys 3.261 and no PSDZ file or folders can you please pm me a link ..... i have a 2014 x6 with with a hydrolocked engine and i am swapping engines HELP


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zippitere said:


> Hi shawn i have E-sys 3.261 and no PSDZ file or folders can you please pm me a link ..... i have a 2014 x6 with with a hydrolocked engine and i am swapping engines HELP


PM sent.


----------



## cdcmhogan (Jun 12, 2014)

*E-Sys + PSDZ*

Hi Shawn,

Looking for the latest E-Sys + PSDZ for I01.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cdcmhogan said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Looking for the latest E-Sys + PSDZ for I01.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Tom74 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

where can i get the latest PSdZ Data?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tom74 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> where can i get the latest PSdZ Data?


PM sent.


----------



## christophe1739 (May 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I'm looking for E-sys + Psdz data for my BMW X1 F48 in 2016. 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

christophe1739 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'm looking for E-sys + Psdz data for my BMW X1 F48 in 2016.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## christophe1739 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks you very much for your fast response!


----------



## cristypuff (Dec 14, 2015)

A link with the last PSZ Data , when i find? Can help me anyone? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cristypuff said:


> A link with the last PSZ Data , when i find? Can help me anyone? thanks


I trust this is not for an E60.

PM sent.


----------



## cristypuff (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks very much for the link. My father have a f10 model. Thanks again


----------



## sodarg (Jul 27, 2007)

Shawn, Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2016 F33. Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cristypuff said:


> Thanks very much for the link. My father have a f10 model. Thanks again





sodarg said:


> Shawn, Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2016 F33. Thank you in advance!


PM's sent.


----------



## lomodrgon (May 3, 2014)

Hi Shawn, Could u please send me the link? Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lomodrgon said:


> Hi Shawn, Could u please send me the link? Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## swteng73 (May 6, 2013)

Shawn, Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and*PSdZData*to code my 2012 F30 320D. The service center updated my software during the last service and my old PSdZData doesn't seem to work anymore. Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swteng73 said:


> Shawn, Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and*PSdZData*to code my 2012 F30 320D. The service center updated my software during the last service and my old PSdZData doesn't seem to work anymore. Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## jimmy50 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi shawn, 

can have the links too? 
Need it for a F22.

Thanks in advance. 
cheers


----------



## jimmy50 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi shawn, 

can have the links too? 
Need it for a F22.

Thanks in advance. 
cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimmy50 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> can have the links too?
> Need it for a F22.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Autosonly (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2016 F15? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Autosonly said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2016 F15?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## sodarg (Jul 27, 2007)

*Need Help Please - HU_NBT2 cdDeploy FinishedWithError*

Hi All,

I encountered the following error on my first attempt to code my 2016 F33 using E-Sys 3.27.1 and PSdZData 57.2. Per E-Sys, the current I-Step is: F020-15-11-502.

HU_NBT2 [63]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_00001ef6-006_012_016 NotExecutable​
Prior to FDL coding the HU_NBT, I performed KAFAS2 and FEM_BODY VO coding to remove FA codes 5AP and 8S4. No errors reported, so I assume it was successful.

Any suggestions on how I can recover? I have backups of FA, SVT, and CAFD (original and post VO coding).

Thank you in advance for any assistance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sodarg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I encountered the following error on my first attempt to code my 2016 F33 using E-Sys 3.27.1 and PSdZData 57.2. Per E-Sys, the current I-Step is: F020-15-11-502.
> 
> ...


Do you have NBT2 error only VO Coding,or FDL Coding, or during both?


----------



## sodarg (Jul 27, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have NBT2 error only VO Coding,or FDL Coding, or during both?


Shawn,

I only had the HU_NBT2 error when FDL Coding. VO coding was error free.

I just performed FDL coding of the KOMBI ECU with no errors.

Do I just delete the errored Data\CAF\file and re-read the coding data for HU_NBT?

Thanks for the quick reply...I was scared I may have screwed something up.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sodarg said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I only had the HU_NBT2 error when FDL Coding. VO coding was error free.
> 
> ...


Then that would normally mean that at least one of the FDL Changes you made is incompatible / invalid.

Make sure though you are using the latest version of E-Sys Launcher, as older versions has issue with NBT2.


----------



## bennywo22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2014 i3. The dealer updated my software during the last service and my current E-sys (3.26.1) & PSdZData (55.4) doesn't seem to work anymore.
Thank you.


----------



## bennywo22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2014 i3. The dealer updated my software during the last service and my current E-sys (3.26.1) & PSdZData (55.4) doesn't seem to work anymore.
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bennywo22 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2014 i3. The dealer updated my software during the last service and my current E-sys (3.26.1) & PSdZData (55.4) doesn't seem to work anymore.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Jquach07 (Dec 25, 2015)

Can you send me the updated verson of e-sys and PSdZ data? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jquach07 said:


> Can you send me the updated verson of e-sys and PSdZ data? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Hatzenbach (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Shawn,

Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2015 i3?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hatzenbach said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2015 i3?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## e53m62 (Jul 8, 2015)

*F01 SP daten*

Hi Shawn,
Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2010 F01?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

e53m62 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you kindly PM me the links for latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2010 F01?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

All,

I have fixed my issue and able to upgrade KOMBI and HU_ENTRY (+ deps) ECUs using PsdZData v57.3 ...
The issue was about dezipping the big archive with a PC based on 32bits-architecture ... I did it on a 64bits one and it works 

Other questions:
- May I upgrade all the 13 ECUs I have on my car ?
- How long it takes for the overall process ?

Thanks and regards,
Nico


----------



## BanditAU (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi all I have a May 2015 build F01 740i that I would like to code to get rid of the "nannying" confirmation screen. I have ordered a ENET cable from one-stop electronics and have the information re coding from this thread. Is that all I need or do i need a link to later\more up to date info?

Regards from Sydney, Australia


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BanditAU said:


> Hi all I have a May 2015 build F01 740i that I would like to code to get rid of the "nannying" confirmation screen. I have ordered a ENET cable from one-stop electronics and have the information re coding from this thread. Is that all I need or do i need a link to later\more up to date info?
> 
> Regards from Sydney, Australia


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NinoFR said:


> ...
> Other questions:
> - May I upgrade all the 13 ECUs I have on my car ?
> - How long it takes for the overall process ?
> ...


Yes, you an update entire car, so long as car is on a Commercial Grade Charger, good for 50 Amps Minimum.

It is impossible to estimate the time. That all depends on how old the current version on car is. The older it is, the longer it will take as more updates will be needed and applied. I would allow a couple hours.


----------



## BanditAU (Jan 5, 2016)

Do you need a charger on the car while coding?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BanditAU said:


> Do you need a charger on the car while coding?


Per the instructions you were provided:

_*NOTE: A continuous power source of at least 12.6 Volts is needed. Failure to maintain proper voltage can lead to corruption of ECU Data. As such, ideally the car is connected to an external charger. In lieu of using an external charger, the car can instead be coded with the engine running in order to maintain proper voltage, which is acceptable for coding all ECU's EXCEPT the DME (Digital Motor Electronics) ECU or DDE (Digital Diesel Electronics) ECU. The DME/DDE are typically not coded anyway, so this ECU limitation is generally not an issue._


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, you an update entire car, so long as car is on a Commercial Grade Charger, good for 50 Amps Minimum.
> 
> It is impossible to estimate the time. That all depends on how old the current version on car is. The older it is, the longer it will take as more updates will be needed and applied. I would allow a couple hours.


Thanks for the update ... I will do incrementally .. not all in one 
Is there any improvment to upgrade the DME and DSC ones ?

Thanks and regards,
Nico


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NinoFR said:


> Thanks for the update ... I will do incrementally .. not all in one
> Is there any improvment to upgrade the DME and DSC ones ?
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Nico


Not that I know of.


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not that I know of.


 Hi All,

I would like to say so many thank you to shawnsheridan for your precisous help (sorry for my English)...

I have succeeded flashing all my ECUs to the latest PsdZdata (57.3) and fixed the following issues thanks to this wonderfull forum: ACMS module to be locked using TOOLS32 and prog ACMS4.prg !

I have also found a bug in E-SYS3.27 + EasyLaunch2.4.3 regarding activating CornerLights using the cheat codes... 1 parameter is wrong that makes my fog lights no more working  
Actually, there were a syntax error confusing "MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_L_OUTPUT" with "MAPPING_ABBLENDL_L_OUTPUT" and setting a non-applicable value...

Once again many thanks...
Kind regards from France


----------



## bd816 (Jan 6, 2016)

Could you kindly PM me the links for the latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2015 X3 (F25)?

Thanks,

John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bd816 said:


> Could you kindly PM me the links for the latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 2015 X3 (F25)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


PM sent.


----------



## guybrush (Jan 21, 2016)

Another kind request for the latest E-sys and data, please.

TIA


----------



## guybrush (Jan 21, 2016)

Another kind request for the latest E-sys and data, please.

TIA


----------



## Bimmerfn (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 
can I have please the link to download the new good version for PDSZ? Is it inclued also the Esys software? 
If possible also the link for teh new e-sys launcher premium (2.5.3).
Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guybrush said:


> Another kind request for the latest E-sys and data, please.
> 
> TIA





Bimmerfn said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can I have please the link to download the new good version for PDSZ? Is it inclued also the Esys software?
> If possible also the link for teh new e-sys launcher premium (2.5.3).
> Thanks a lot!


PM's sent.


----------



## muddtt (Jan 23, 2016)

Links for whatever I need to code up my i3. Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

muddtt said:


> Links for whatever I need to code up my i3. Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## azikev (Jan 24, 2016)

hello,

can you please send a link for E-sys and PSDZ data for my M135i F20 05/2013?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

azikev said:


> hello,
> 
> can you please send a link for E-sys and PSDZ data for my M135i F20 05/2013?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## manhnd86 (Jan 25, 2016)

Could you kindly PM me the links for the latest E-sys and PSdZData to code my 328i F30

Thanks,
Manh Nguyen


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Evaldas said:


> Hello,
> Could you PM me the links for the latest E-Sys and PSdZData? I have to code my F10.


PM sent.


----------



## andylalo (Feb 7, 2016)

Shawn 

Thanks for your help. I got it working


----------



## BimmerF31 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

could you please send me the link to the latest e-sys and psdz files to code my 2016 f31?

Is it possible to code the new NBT2 that is installed in the latest F31 series?

thx!


----------



## BimmerF31 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sorry double post ...


----------



## deliyurek (May 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn!

can u sent me the links for latest version esys and Psdzdata
my Car: BMW F10 530d with M-Performance Kit 07/2015
which software needed to read faultcodes or erase them? 
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BimmerF31 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me the link to the latest e-sys and psdz files to code my 2016 f31?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deliyurek said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> can u sent me the links for latest version esys and Psdzdata
> my Car: BMW F10 530d with M-Performance Kit 07/2015
> ...


Asked and answered here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9521544&postcount=8049

You do not need to cross-post.


----------



## Lykke (Sep 13, 2015)

*Not enough memory after Java update*

Running Launcer 2.4.3.85, 57.3 PSdZData Lite and E-Sys 3.27.1 on Windows 10/64.

Used to work fine, but after Java update to v.8 upd.73 I first got the "virtual machine fault" and after clearing that, E-Sys reports too little memory (medium and high tested) when trying to code FDL's.

Do I need to update Launcher or E-Sys? Please PM if newer SW is available, thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lykke said:


> Running Launcer 2.4.3.85, 57.3 PSdZData Lite and E-Sys 3.27.1 on Windows 10/64.
> 
> Used to work fine, but after Java update to v.8 upd.73 I first got the "virtual machine fault" and after clearing that, E-Sys reports too little memory (medium and high tested) when trying to code FDL's.
> 
> Do I need to update Launcher or E-Sys? Please PM if newer SW is available, thanks


Maybe new Launcher will fix issue. I can't say for sure. Try it.

PM sent.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

deliyurek said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> can u sent me the links for latest version esys and Psdzdata
> my Car: BMW F10 530d with M-Performance Kit 07/2015
> ...


Hi all,

We need the same, we have a BMW M4 F82 from 1/2016, and need last version of esys and psdzdata.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We need the same, we have a BMW M4 F82 from 1/2016, and need last version of esys and psdzdata.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Amar017 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Can you please send me the links for latest version e-sys and Psdzdata for my 2016 F36? I tried with an older version and i get the following error when tring to code for module HU_NBT2

File for "cafd_00001ef6-006_012_016" not found! [C012]

Greatly appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Amar017 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you please send me the links for latest version e-sys and Psdzdata for my 2016 F36? I tried with an older version and i get the following error when tring to code for module HU_NBT2
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## marlouka (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

I recently bought a 2013 F30 and I would like to get more familiar with coding and diagnostic. I bought an ENET cable and I would really appreciate if you can send me the links for the latest software as well as any guides/documentation that can get me started. 

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marlouka said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I recently bought a 2013 F30 and I would like to get more familiar with coding and diagnostic. I bought an ENET cable and I would really appreciate if you can send me the links for the latest software as well as any guides/documentation that can get me started.
> 
> Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## marlouka (Feb 27, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Many thanks! I downloaded the software and got my car connected! I was trying to read the error codes and potentially clear the ones that I caused by unplugging some wires. Do I need Tool32 for that or is e-sys enough? If I can do that using e-sys only, can you provide me with instructions or a link with documentation? All my searches on forums were all about using Tool32.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marlouka said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Many thanks! I downloaded the software and got my car connected! I was trying to read the error codes and potentially clear the ones that I caused by unplugging some wires. Do I need Tool32 for that or is e-sys enough? If I can do that using e-sys only, can you provide me with instructions or a link with documentation? All my searches on forums were all about using Tool32.
> 
> Thanks!


Clear Fault Codes:

With E-Sys:

Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and click "14 FF FF FF,31 01 0F 06,31 01 40 00 00,31 01 40 00 05,31 01 40 00 01;Clear all DTCs (clear DTC,clear Infospeicher,ZFS - DM_Lock,clear ZFS - DM_Clear,ZFS - DM_Unlock)"
Click Connect
Click Send


----------



## munno (Feb 10, 2016)

*bmw coding*

Hi, may I have the links for latest version esys and Psdzdata my Car: 2012 BMW 528i xDrive? 
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

munno said:


> Hi, may I have the links for latest version esys and Psdzdata my Car: 2012 BMW 528i xDrive?
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## marlouka (Feb 27, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Clear Fault Codes:
> 
> With E-Sys:
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn,

I can't thank you enough for the instructions! The error codes were cleared successfully! 

I have 2 more diagnostic questions:
- How to read error codes without clearing them? I tried playing around with the multiple readxyz under Application -> Transmitter, but I'm not sure if that's how it's done since the output was just hex.
- How to understand what the error codes mean?

Also so that I don't keep bugging you, is such information documented somewhere?

Many thanks! You've been extremely helpful!


----------



## Xpa (Mar 8, 2016)

Could someone send me the latest links for psdz data and esys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Xpa said:


> Could someone send me the latest links for psdz data and esys?


PM sent.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Much appreciated!)


----------



## happmadison1978 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi all, please may I have a DL link for the latest iteration of this SW?

I have a 2014 F33 428i M Sport Convertible.

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Coud I get links to latest and greatest again. Sorry, lost it


----------



## svc (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking for e-sys installer and psdz data for 2014 F13 M6 coupe. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Infantasy (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

Can you please send me the links for the latest version of Esys and Psdzdata for my 2012 BMW F10 520i.

Thank you very much.


----------



## javibueno (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Shawn!

I'm new in this and I'm trying to get the newest files in order to start. I have a 2012 F30 328i, could you please send me the links for the latest version of esys and psdzdata?

Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

happmadison1978 said:


> Hi all, please may I have a DL link for the latest iteration of this SW?
> 
> I have a 2014 F33 428i M Sport Convertible.
> 
> ...





///M-Furby said:


> Coud I get links to latest and greatest again. Sorry, lost it





svc said:


> Looking for e-sys installer and psdz data for 2014 F13 M6 coupe. Any help is appreciated.





Infantasy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the links for the latest version of Esys and Psdzdata for my 2012 BMW F10 520i.
> 
> Thank you very much.





javibueno said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> I'm new in this and I'm trying to get the newest files in order to start. I have a 2012 F30 328i, could you please send me the links for the latest version of esys and psdzdata?
> 
> Thank you so much!


PM's sent.


----------



## happmadison1978 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Shawn. fantastic help!!

Stephen.


----------



## crapSOOT (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

can you send me the link for the newest E-SYS & PsDZ DATA files, please

Thank you!! :thumbup:


WOW!!!, thanks Shawn, I just posted this request....:supdude::supdude::supdude:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crapSOOT said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you send me the link for the newest E-SYS & PsDZ DATA files, please
> 
> Thank you!! :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## infonator (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi!

Could you please PM me with the latest E-SYS & PsDZ DATA files? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

infonator said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please PM me with the latest E-SYS & PsDZ DATA files?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## steve640dgc (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn

Went to do some coding on car today and getting the dreaded dots!

All was okay last time about 6 months ago.

Using E-SysLauncher PRO V2.0.0.45
E-Sys 3.24.3
V.5.3 Data

Istep F10-5-03-503

Any Ideas? Car was in for service a few weeks ago, but nothing has changed or reverted to non coded state on previous coding.

As always, many thanks in advance


----------



## steve640dgc (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn

Went to do some coding on car today and getting the dreaded dots!

All was okay last time about 6 months ago.

Using E-SysLauncher PRO V2.0.0.45
E-Sys 3.24.3
V.51.3 Data

Istep F10-5-03-503

Any Ideas? Car was in for service a few weeks ago, but nothing has changed or reverted to non coded state on previous coding.

As always, many thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

steve640dgc said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Went to do some coding on car today and getting the dreaded dots!
> 
> ...


You must update.

PM sent.


----------



## mtan93 (Mar 15, 2016)

*Coding F15 X5*

Hi Shawn,

Sorry to hassle you, what version of PsDZ data files would I require for my F15 X5 ? And would you be able to PM me a download link.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtan93 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Sorry to hassle you, what version of PsDZ data files would I require for my F15 X5 ? And would you be able to PM me a download link.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## bmw511 (Nov 12, 2015)

Can I get the latest E-Sys, PSDZDATA links please? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw511 said:


> Can I get the latest E-Sys, PSDZDATA links please? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Scottoyster (Mar 11, 2016)

*Coding 2014 428i*

I just received my enet cable in the mail today and want to code 6NS and a few other fun things. Can you send me the links?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Scottoyster said:


> I just received my enet cable in the mail today and want to code 6NS and a few other fun things. Can you send me the links?


PM sent.


----------



## Sylwo222 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could you send me the links for the latest version of Esys and Psdzdata for my car: 
BMW F10 2010 520
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sylwo222 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send me the links for the latest version of Esys and Psdzdata for my car:
> BMW F10 2010 520
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## klausxx (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello, could you send me the links for the latest version of Esys and Psdzdata for my car: 
BMW F30 2012 got yesterday softwareupdate from dealer
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

klausxx said:


> Hello, could you send me the links for the latest version of Esys and Psdzdata for my car:
> BMW F30 2012 got yesterday softwareupdate from dealer
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Autosonly (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

Can you please send me the links for the latest version of Esys and Psdzdata for my car: BMW F30 320i 2016?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Autosonly said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the links for the latest version of Esys and Psdzdata for my car: BMW F30 320i 2016?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## icebear86 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could you also send me the links for BMW F11. Thank you in advance for your great help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

icebear86 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you also send me the links for BMW F11. Thank you in advance for your great help.


PM sent.


----------



## Scarecrow101 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn, any chance I could get links for a 2015 F32 ? Thanks mate your incredibly awesome!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Scarecrow101 said:


> Hi Shawn, any chance I could get links for a 2015 F32 ? Thanks mate your incredibly awesome!


PM sent.


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Shawn, Could provide me again the PM with Esys programs, my machine crashed and I lost all info. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mgarciah said:


> Hi Shawn, Could provide me again the PM with Esys programs, my machine crashed and I lost all info. thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

I want to code a 2015 F30 with the latest i-level from the dealer and now I've got dots.
Could someone share the correct version of pszdata so I can do some nice coding?:bigpimp:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Count00 said:


> I want to code a 2015 F30 with the latest i-level from the dealer and now I've got dots.
> Could someone share the correct version of pszdata so I can do some nice coding?:bigpimp:


PM sent.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## OzziE90 (Feb 9, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Me too Shawn. I am new to this way of coding as I have been using carly for bmw as a novice. Many thanks in advance. Oz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

OzziE90 said:


> Me too Shawn. I am new to this way of coding as I have been using carly for bmw as a novice. Many thanks in advance. Oz


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cougar232 said:


> I need the program Esys and PSdZ data files that are needed to connect to 2003 BMW 325xi. Im sure I can order the correct cable and load the software as I do IT work daily. Thanks a ton if you can PM me Links!


No. E-SYs and PSdZData is only for F-Series Car's. A 2003 car is E-Series. This requires different cable and software for coding.


----------



## Cougar232 (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok sorry can you send me the link for what I do need for PC files and what type cable specs will work? Thanks for the help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cougar232 said:


> Ok sorry can you send me the link for what I do need for PC files and what type cable specs will work? Thanks for the help


You need a K+DCAN Cable (USB x OBDII).

PM sent.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

I currently have esys 3.24.3 and psdData 56.2 for my 2015 F30. If the dealer messes with it next week, do I need a new copy??

If so, (Shawn) please send.

THanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alocksley said:


> I currently have esys 3.24.3 and psdData 56.2 for my 2015 F30. If the dealer messes with it next week, do I need a new copy??
> 
> If so, (Shawn) please send.
> 
> THanks.


Depends what "messes with" is. If they chnage the oil, then no. If they program the car, then yes.

PM sent.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Depends what "messes with" is. If they chnage the oil, then no. If they program the car, then yes.
> 
> PM sent.


Thanks 

(Messes with means if theres some bulletin or work they want to do that might require a reset)


----------



## Pilot172M (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can u send me the link for the Latests PSDZData and E-Sys?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pilot172M said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can u send me the link for the Latests PSDZData and E-Sys?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

Please can send me the link of last PSDZ DATA?

Thanks


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

Please can send me the link of last PSDZ DATA?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Please can send me the link of last PSDZ DATA?
> 
> Thanks


Asked and answered already here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9618064&postcount=430

You do not need to cross-post.


----------



## clem_ (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can u send me the link for the Latests PSDZData and E-Sys?

Thank you!


----------



## clem_ (Oct 17, 2015)

sorry dupe, no idea why


----------



## itzwei (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send link for the Latest PSDZData and E-Sys?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clem_ said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can u send me the link for the Latests PSDZData and E-Sys?
> 
> Thank you!





itzwei said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send link for the Latest PSDZData and E-Sys?
> 
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

Anybody know for fix this issue?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Anybody know for fix this issue?
> View attachment 558704


Connect via VIN instead of Gateway URL.


----------



## Fasr (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
please
Can u send me the link for the Latests PSDZData and E-Sys?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fasr said:


> Hi Shawn,
> please
> Can u send me the link for the Latests PSDZData and E-Sys?
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## jeremylee (Apr 23, 2016)

Could one of you wonderful gent/ladies pm me the latest links? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Fozzybe said:


> Update on Java Virtual Machine error ... seems to be related to resolution, when I select medium the error does not show up again.


Do you have UHD screen?


----------



## deliyurek (May 5, 2015)

*ISDA Rheingold*

can i have links for ista Rhiengold (f10) pls. I receiced it already from Shawn but links doesnt work now. :dunno:
thx


----------



## andremarinho (May 20, 2016)

Hi!

can I get the latest E-Sys & PSdZData. Thank you!


----------



## andremarinho (May 20, 2016)

Hi!

can I get the latest E-Sys & PSdZData. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andremarinho said:


> Hi!
> 
> can I get the latest E-Sys & PSdZData. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## andremarinho (May 20, 2016)

Thank you!!

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## zelik (May 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me the latest e-sys and psdzdata for a 2011 530D GT F07?

Thank you!


----------



## mnoorman (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

I would like to start my first steps with coding on my F31 320dA from 2012. Can you help me with the necessary links to get start with E-sys?

Thanks! 
Marcel.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mnoorman said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would like to start my first steps with coding on my F31 320dA from 2012. Can you help me with the necessary links to get start with E-sys?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## arikn (May 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can the latest E-Sys & PSdZData be used for older vehicles? 2002 x5 E53. 
I am looking to replace the General Module with a used one, after reading in different posts I realized that it would also need to be re-coded after the installation. 

Could you send me the links to download the most appropriate E-Sys & PSdZData?
Thanks


----------



## arikn (May 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can the latest E-Sys & PSdZData be used for older vehicles? 2002 x5 E53. 
I am looking to replace the General Module with a used one, after reading in different posts I realized that it would also need to be re-coded after the installation. 

Could you send me the links to download the most appropriate E-Sys & PSdZData?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arikn said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can the latest E-Sys & PSdZData be used for older vehicles? 2002 x5 E53.
> I am looking to replace the General Module with a used one, after reading in different posts I realized that it would also need to be re-coded after the installation.
> ...


No. E-Sys / PSdZData is only for newer F-Series / I-Series / G-Series.

For E-Series, you need EDIABAS, NCS Expert, SP-Daten, and WinKFP.


----------



## shmonder (May 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the latest E-Sys & PSdZData. 
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shmonder said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the latest E-Sys & PSdZData.
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## dankness (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
Can I get the links for E-Sys and PSDZData? I've got a 2015 i3 I just picked up that needs some tinkering. Thanks!

Tim


----------



## dankness (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
Can I get the links for E-Sys and PSDZData? I've got a 2015 i3 I just picked up that needs some tinkering. Thanks!

Tim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dankness said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can I get the links for E-Sys and PSDZData? I've got a 2015 i3 I just picked up that needs some tinkering. Thanks!
> 
> Tim


PM sent.


----------



## jimmy50 (Dec 3, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi shawn,

can i have the links too?

Thanks in advance. 
cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimmy50 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> can i have the links too?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## nadeaa0a (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

can you send me the links to E-sys please 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nadeaa0a said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> can you send me the links to E-sys please
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jkwhar (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey Shawn,
May I get a copy of the Esys link? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkwhar said:


> Hey Shawn,
> May I get a copy of the Esys link? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## rdo87 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can you please send me a link to the latest pzdzdata? I've got everything else setup, but my pzdzdata directory is empty and therefore I cannot use E-Sys yet  thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rdo87 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please send me a link to the latest pzdzdata? I've got everything else setup, but my pzdzdata directory is empty and therefore I cannot use E-Sys yet  thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Azerty (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey Shawn, could you send me the lastest e-sys and pzdzdata link? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Azerty said:


> Hey Shawn, could you send me the lastest e-sys and pzdzdata link? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## oLzzn (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey Shawn, 

I recently got the newest updates on my ECUs from my BMW dealer, so could you please send me the links to the newest psdzdata? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oLzzn said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I recently got the newest updates on my ECUs from my BMW dealer, so could you please send me the links to the newest psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## KevvyGP (Jan 30, 2014)

*pstzdata*

Hey Shawn - your dedication is admirable in sharing out the latest files! Please PM me with the linkn to the latest version. Thank you very much!

Kev


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KevvyGP said:


> Hey Shawn - your dedication is admirable in sharing out the latest files! Please PM me with the linkn to the latest version. Thank you very much!
> 
> Kev


PM sent.


----------



## Aardvark0 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn, received the July update during service, could you please PM me the latest e-sys and pzdzdata link. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aardvark0 said:


> Hi Shawn, received the July update during service, could you please PM me the latest e-sys and pzdzdata link. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aardvark0 said:


> Hi Shawn, received the July update during service, could you please PM me the latest e-sys and pzdzdata link. Thanks!


Deleted.


----------



## uproden (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM me the links

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uproden said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the links
> 
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## blaxer (Jul 9, 2016)

Shawn, could I get the links for the latest psdz/e-sys for a 2015 i3 with I001-16-07-501.

Thank you so much!


----------



## davidkx5 (May 6, 2016)

Hi Shawn, please could you send me the latest link. x5 F15 2015... Thanks so much for everything you do.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blaxer said:


> Shawn, could I get the links for the latest psdz/e-sys for a 2015 i3 with I001-16-07-501.
> 
> Thank you so much!





davidkx5 said:


> Hi Shawn, please could you send me the latest link. x5 F15 2015... Thanks so much for everything you do.


PM's sent.


----------



## Budget335 (Jul 9, 2016)

Shawn,
Can i as well get the e-sys and latest psdz file links?

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Budget335 said:


> Shawn,
> Can i as well get the e-sys and latest psdz file links?
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## moye101 (Jul 14, 2016)

*E-sys*

Hi Shawn,

could you send me the links to E-sys and all the necessary , please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moye101 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you send me the links to E-sys and all the necessary , please


PM sent.


----------



## moye101 (Jul 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

COULD I GET THE LINKS TO THE E-sys and the latest psdz files please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

turpiwa said:


> COULD I GET THE LINKS TO THE E-sys and the latest psdz files please?


PM sent.


----------



## Medic (Aug 14, 2010)

Shawn,
Could yo send the links to E-sys and Psdz please?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Medic said:


> Shawn,
> Could yo send the links to E-sys and Psdz please?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Medic (Aug 14, 2010)

Got it Thanks


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Shawn, Im trying to code my AHM module in my F085, Im using 58.1 (F025) but when I clicked on Read SVT I got the following error message, also I clicked on Read ECU and I got the list of ECUs but I couldnt find the AHM module on the list.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mgarciah said:


> Hi Shawn, Im trying to code my AHM module in my F085, Im using 58.1 (F025) but when I clicked on Read SVT I got the following error message, also I clicked on Read ECU and I got the list of ECUs but I couldnt find the AHM module on the list.


You cannot read SVT on a crossover (F15/F16/F85/F86); you must use read ECU.

EDIT: I assume you are using E-sys Launcher (F085), E-sys Target (F025). Out of curiosity, what are you trying to code in AHM?


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok, thanks, Ill use Read ECU, also I found that AHM is AAG now, reason: I use a trailer bought in US with US configuration lights, on my E70 I made the same discovery, if I changed the country code in the AHM from ECE to US the module handles the brake and turn signal in the same cable and a converter 3 to 2 cables is not neccesary. Im trying to do the same in the F085.
I used Read ECU change country to US but when tried to code it I have a execution error at the end.


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes Launcher F085 and F025 on connected within Esys.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mgarciah said:


> Ok, thanks, Ill use Read ECU, also I found that AHM is AAG now, reason: I use a trailer bought in US with US configuration lights, on my E70 I made the same discovery, if I changed the country code in the AHM from ECE to US the module handles the brake and turn signal in the same cable and a converter 3 to 2 cables is not neccesary. Im trying to do the same in the F085.
> I used Read ECU change country to US but when tried to code it I have a execution error at the end.


Ok. Yeah, I see all the hitch functions and Country selection for lights in AAG.


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

This is my error when try to change the country at AAG...


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

I already code my turn signals into HUD succesfully, seems to be error from the psdz data, I think


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mgarciah said:


> I already code my turn signals into HUD succesfully, seems to be error from the psdz data, I think


If you can read ECU and VO Code it, then there is no issue with PSdZData. If you only can't FDL Code it, then the issue is a matter of incompatible FDL setting.


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you can read ECU and VO Code it, then there is no issue with PSdZData. If you only can't FDL Code it, then the issue is a matter of incompatible FDL setting.


Ok, got it, yes I could coded Kombi and HU-NBT, so whats the issue with Incompatible FDL?? How to solve it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mgarciah said:


> Ok, got it, yes I could coded Kombi and HU-NBT, so whats the issue with Incompatible FDL?? How to solve it?


The only soLuton would be to use a compatable FDL Code.


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> The only soLuton would be to use a compatable FDL Code.


Yes, I will read about it, and back here if neccesary, thanks!


----------



## Givik (Jan 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you!


----------



## LB-MH1 (May 25, 2013)

Hi Shawn, i'm searching for CAFD_00001060-005_000_111
Do you have a download link where i can find this file?
Thanks, MH :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LB-MH1 said:


> Hi Shawn, i'm searching for CAFD_00001060-005_000_111
> Do you have a download link where i can find this file?
> Thanks, MH :thumbup:


It is in latest 59.3 PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## amiralshoq (Jul 30, 2016)

Installing the program with me was by chance, which works nicely in my first laptop that not hav abattery:dunno: I'm doing successfully codes with it.

But unfortunately, when you I install the program in my 2nd laptop this error has occurred, as shown in the picture can any one help?

What I did :
1. Installation of the program E-Sys_Setup-3.27.1
2. Replace the file psdzdata in c: Data/.
3- installed (ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.5 installation) program.


----------



## ColoradoF30 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn, I have an F30, production date '13/03. I am using E-Sys 3.27.1 and v.59.2_PSdZData_Lite. I am connecting fine, but getting an error about missing CAFD_000000F9_007_006_009. Do I need to use v50.1 or something older than 59? Please provide a link if possible. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ColoradoF30 said:


> Hi Shawn, I have an F30, production date '13/03. I am using E-Sys 3.27.1 and v.59.2_PSdZData_Lite. I am connecting fine, but getting an error about missing CAFD_000000F9_007_006_009. Do I need to use v50.1 or something older than 59? Please provide a link if possible. Thanks for your help!


Psdzdata_v3.55.1


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

i am looking at updating ECUs on my 2011 F11

currently i have 3.18 and 47.5

can someone please PM me a link to the newer version? or if there is no point please tell me and ill just use 3.18/47.5

thanks

jim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GalballyJ said:


> i am looking at updating ECUs on my 2011 F11
> 
> currently i have 3.18 and 47.5
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mundo74 (Oct 8, 2005)

Shawn, I have Esys 3.27.1 with psdzdata 57.1 lite with premium launcher 2.4.3. 

Trying to code a 5/2016 build F36. Coded the digital speedo OK but got stuck on the FRM_Body with "cafd_00001ef6-006_018_007" not found. 

New to Esys but have been using NCSexpert for a while. 

Do I need the latest pszdata files to solve this or is it some other issue. And if it's the files any recommendations as to where to download

Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mundo74 said:


> Shawn, I have Esys 3.27.1 with psdzdata 57.1 lite with premium launcher 2.4.3.
> 
> Trying to code a 5/2016 build F36. Coded the digital speedo OK but got stuck on the FRM_Body with "cafd_00001ef6-006_018_007" not found.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## etnt (Jun 10, 2016)

can I have the link for the latest psdzdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

etnt said:


> can I have the link for the latest psdzdata?


PM sent.


----------



## amiralshoq (Jul 30, 2016)

amiralshoq said:


> Installing the program with me was by chance, which works nicely in my first laptop that not hav abattery:dunno: I'm doing successfully codes with it.
> 
> But unfortunately, when you I install the program in my 2nd laptop this error has occurred, as shown in the picture can any one help?
> 
> ...


still wating for help:tsk:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

amiralshoq said:


> still wating for help:tsk:


Are you trying to use same Token from 1st laptop on 2nd laptop, or did you generate new token on laptop 2?


----------



## Simone72 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Mini f55*

Hi, could you please send info about acquiring E-sys and data files? Thanks
MINI f55 COOPER D 11/2014


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simone72 said:


> Hi, could you please send info about acquiring E-sys and data files? Thanks
> MINI f55 COOPER D 11/2014


PM sent.


----------



## MarkSCD (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Shawn, you seem to get a lot of requests. I recently acquired a 2016 X6 and would love to learn/perform some coding. Would you be so kind and provide the necessary link(s) to the software needed. Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkSCD said:


> Hi Shawn, you seem to get a lot of requests. I recently acquired a 2016 X6 and would love to learn/perform some coding. Would you be so kind and provide the necessary link(s) to the software needed. Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## jjj240 (Aug 29, 2016)

*coding i3*

i've read few stories on i3 coding inability after recent sw upgrade from dealership.
i just acquired new 2016 i3 and downloaded E-Sys 3.26.1 & PSdzData.Lite.v3.59.3.002.rar by googling. are they the right s/w necessary for coding? (i'm waiting for OBD II adapter from amazon).

or do i need different version?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jjj240 said:


> i've read few stories on i3 coding inability after recent sw upgrade from dealership.
> i just acquired new 2016 i3 and downloaded E-Sys 3.26.1 & PSdzData.Lite.v3.59.3.002.rar by googling. are they the right s/w necessary for coding? (i'm waiting for OBD II adapter from amazon).
> 
> or do i need different version?
> ...


E-sys and OBDII-ENET cable is what you for F-/I-/G-series; if it has a USB end, then it will not work.

You just need Psdzdata that is greater than or equal to your I-step; if not, you may get "not found" errors.

With P3.59.3, you need to use E-sys 3.27.1. There are patched and more secure patchless E-sys versions. You will also need a mapping solution (eg, Tokenmaster E-sys Launcher) to be able to FDL code.


----------



## Instructor911 (Feb 28, 2016)

*Link for most recent software*

Got my F10 535 back from the dealer after replacing back up camera and can't recode the HKFM_LS module - looks like I need updates to Launcher and PSDZ.

Shawn, can you send me links to updated downloads?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Instructor911 said:


> Got my F10 535 back from the dealer after replacing back up camera and can't recode the HKFM_LS module - looks like I need updates to Launcher and PSDZ.
> 
> Shawn, can you send me links to updated downloads?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## V4LKyR (Mar 7, 2016)

Can I have the download link to psdzdata 59.5 full please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

V4LKyR said:


> Can I have the download link to psdzdata 59.5 full please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Gabrola (Jul 20, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you PM a link to v59.5 full too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gabrola said:


> Can you PM a link to v59.5 full too?


PM sent.


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

Can i have a links for new data? Thanks

Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dany81ta said:


> Can i have a links for new data? Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## kmbeatz (Jun 28, 2016)

Can i have a link to v59.5 full too? Thank you so much. 

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kmbeatz said:


> Can i have a link to v59.5 full too? Thank you so much.
> 
> Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## jmacjr (Oct 11, 2016)

*ready to step into coding, help with direction*

I bought 2013 X5 and 328i and was going to start with software referenced in many of the guides that are posted. They are not referencing the latest version. Do I need the latest version for my 2013 vehicles? I have read through this forum and still unsure. Any help with this appreciated.

thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmacjr said:


> I bought 2013 X5 and 328i and was going to start with software referenced in many of the guides that are posted. They are not referencing the latest version. Do I need the latest version for my 2013 vehicles? I have read through this forum and still unsure. Any help with this appreciated.
> 
> thanks in advance


Use latest everything, and you don't have to worry about anything. PM sent.


----------



## Breach (Jul 18, 2011)

Can I have a link to the 59.5 full data as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Breach said:


> Can I have a link to the 59.5 full data as well?


PM sent.


----------



## andy0902 (May 2, 2016)

*Latest SW*

Shawn. I am brand new to coding. I had my '13F06GC coded by someone else and now after a COMBOX upgrade, all the coding is gone. It looks like you have already sent over 10,000 PM's with the link! Could you send one more? I am going to try it myself this time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andy0902 said:


> Shawn. I am brand new to coding. I had my '13F06GC coded by someone else and now after a COMBOX upgrade, all the coding is gone. It looks like you have already sent over 10,000 PM's with the link! Could you send one more? I am going to try it myself this time.


PM sent.


----------



## Lords (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello 

Please can you send me a link of latest version of e-sys, luncher and PSdZData?

Thanks for your job !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lords said:


> Hello
> 
> Please can you send me a link of latest version of e-sys, luncher and PSdZData?
> 
> Thanks for your job !!!! :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## RanS (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me the latest PSdZData, E-Sys and launcher?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RanS said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the latest PSdZData, E-Sys and launcher?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## JF31Melbourne (Apr 16, 2016)

@shawnsheridan can you send me the latest PSdZData, E-Sys and launcher?

Thanks man!


----------



## JF31Melbourne (Apr 16, 2016)

@shawnsheridan can you send me the latest PSdZData, E-Sys and launcher?

Thanks man!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JF31Melbourne said:


> @shawnsheridan can you send me the latest PSdZData, E-Sys and launcher?
> 
> Thanks man!


PM sent.


----------



## VTS5520 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi shawn 

Please send me a link of latest version of e-sys, launcher and PSdZData.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VTS5520 said:


> Hi shawn
> 
> Please send me a link of latest version of e-sys, launcher and PSdZData.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## zygi898 (May 8, 2015)

Hello, can i please have the lastest psdzdata? 
Thanks


----------



## zygi898 (May 8, 2015)

Hello, can i please have the lastest psdzdata? 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zygi898 said:


> Hello, can i please have the lastest psdzdata?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Ipc (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send a link for E-sys and PSDZ dat


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ipc said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send a link for E-sys and PSDZ dat


PM sent.


----------



## achan7942 (Nov 5, 2016)

hi Shawn,
Just picked up a new f30. Wondering if i can get the link to the files(e-sys, launcher and PSdZData) to start coding! much obliged!

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

achan7942 said:


> hi Shawn,
> Just picked up a new f30. Wondering if i can get the link to the files(e-sys, launcher and PSdZData) to start coding! much obliged!
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## automalta (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey Shawn - Could you kindly provide me with E-SYS and PSDZData links? Anything else regarding coding an F30 would be much appreciated too. Cheers man.


----------



## sevenday (Nov 5, 2016)

*1*

Hey Shawn***65292;Can you send me the latest PSdZData, E-Sys and launcher?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

automalta said:


> Hey Shawn - Could you kindly provide me with E-SYS and PSDZData links? Anything else regarding coding an F30 would be much appreciated too. Cheers man.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sevenday said:


> Hey Shawn***65292;Can you send me the latest PSdZData, E-Sys and launcher?


No, not possible:

"_sevenday has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her._"

When you get it straightened out, send me a PM request.


----------



## automalta (Nov 5, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Cheers Shawn - you're my hero of the day! :thumbup:


----------



## bleuiko (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you please send me the latest PSdZData? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bleuiko said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please send me the latest PSdZData? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Lykke (Sep 13, 2015)

Please PM link to latest SW. Thank you


----------



## Jpcolin (Nov 23, 2016)

this is the kind of error message i get, it is not a printscreen from my system, i did not get the time to do it yet.
http://imgur.com/1QG2jL0
I was using V59.4
and Eysy: E-Sys_Setup_3_27_1_b44813
ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.4.3_Build_85A

coudl v60.1 resolve the problem, or do i have to look elsewhere?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Jpcolin said:


> this is the kind of error message i get, it is not a printscreen from my system, i did not get the time to do it yet.
> http://imgur.com/1QG2jL0
> I was using V59.4
> and Eysy: E-Sys_Setup_3_27_1_b44813
> ...


I would try updating Launcher. Two reasons to update Psdzdata are "not found [C012]" errors or if you require particular E-sys which needs later release. That pictured error can also occur if you attempted to FDL or VO code incompatible options. What were you changing?


----------



## Jpcolin (Nov 23, 2016)

That did the trick, error is gone, but M logo on hu not showing yet. Coded extended Bluetooth 6ns, but not sure it s effective, I still can't have 2 active phones


----------



## A-Jigga (Sep 10, 2014)

Shawn,
Do you have a link to Psdzdata 3.60.1? I was just updated to this at the dealership (F020-16-11-502). Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

A-Jigga said:


> Shawn,
> Do you have a link to Psdzdata 3.60.1? I was just updated to this at the dealership (F020-16-11-502). Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Jpcolin (Nov 23, 2016)

ok, this morning, M logo showed up in HU, so it's wel coded. But this does not hapen every time, i read somewhere that the system has to shut down for more than 1 hour. Still didn't investigate on the enhanced bluetooth


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Jpcolin said:


> ok, this morning, M logo showed up in HU, so it's wel coded. But this does not hapen every time, i read somewhere that the system has to shut down for more than 1 hour. Still didn't investigate on the enhanced bluetooth


Also helps if you have coded for electronics to turn off when drivers door opened.


----------



## Jpcolin (Nov 23, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Also helps if you have coded for electronics to turn off when drivers door opened.


good point, i'm going to try that.you mean this:
FEM_BODY 3020 TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR: aktiv?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Jpcolin said:


> good point, i'm going to try that.you mean this:
> FEM_BODY 3020 TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR: aktiv?


Yes.


----------



## tallweed (May 12, 2014)

Shawn, 

Newbie here. I've got a cable in hand but I'm in need of the software.  I've got a few things I want to change on my 2012 X3. Please PM me with the link to the software. Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tallweed said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Newbie here. I've got a cable in hand but I'm in need of the software.  I've got a few things I want to change on my 2012 X3. Please PM me with the link to the software. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Paul


PM sent.


----------



## mzypt (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi...it seems that there is a software available that you can tweak your BMW...I guess it works on F32 as well. 
Where can I get it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mzypt said:


> Hi...it seems that there is a software available that you can tweak your BMW...I guess it works on F32 as well.
> Where can I get it?


PM sent.


----------



## tallweed (May 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks, Shawn! I'm dangerous now. Let's see if I can use my new superpowers for good and not evil. :angel:


----------



## crosshoper (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello, could you share the datas of psdzDATA, please?

I need to find CAFD of F20 2014

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crosshoper said:


> Hello, could you share the datas of psdzDATA, please?
> 
> I need to find CAFD of F20 2014
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## tallweed (May 12, 2014)

tallweed said:


> Thanks, Shawn! I'm dangerous now. Let's see if I can use my new superpowers for good and not evil. :angel:


Shawn et al,

Here's a quick report on my first attempt at coding. All went well. I was able to make all the mods I planned and I'm quite pleased with the improvements. Launcher's "cheet codes" made the changes quite easy. I have to admit being a little anxious pushing that first change out to the car but I quickly got quite used to the procedure. Thanks one and all for the great hints and notes from the forum.


----------



## tallweed (May 12, 2014)

tallweed said:


> Thanks, Shawn! I'm dangerous now. Let's see if I can use my new superpowers for good and not evil. :angel:


Shawn et al,

Here's a quick report on my first attempt at coding. All went well. I was able to make all the mods I planned and I'm quite pleased with the improvements. Launcher's "cheet codes" made the changes quite easy. I have to admit being a little anxious pushing that first change out to the car but I quickly got quite used to the procedure. Thanks one and all for the great hints and notes from the forum.

Paul


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tallweed said:


> Shawn et al,
> 
> Here's a quick report on my first attempt at coding. All went well. I was able to make all the mods I planned and I'm quite pleased with the improvements. Launcher's "cheet codes" made the changes quite easy. I have to admit being a little anxious pushing that first change out to the car but I quickly got quite used to the procedure. Thanks one and all for the great hints and notes from the forum.


:thumbup:


----------



## ben1984 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey,

could you please share the PSDZ data before the trimmed CAFDs.

I don´t know exactly but i think its something around version 54.1

I can´t find this version.

Thanks a lot

br,
Benedikt


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Frazzle said:


> I have had a look in the trunk but I cannot see anything obvious. Do I have to lift the trunk flooring somehow?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Bimmerfest mobile app


No idea. I never look for one. I juts read car with E-Sys.


----------



## Frazzle (Jan 9, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> No idea. I never look for one. I juts read car with E-Sys.


Ok thanks. I will get an ENET cable from eBay. Can I please request the E-Sys files and instructions? Thanks

Sent from my A0001 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Frazzle (Jan 9, 2017)

The ENET cable should be arriving tomorrow. Can I please get a link to the latest software that I need to code the enhanced Bluetooth?

Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Frazzle said:


> The ENET cable should be arriving tomorrow. Can I please get a link to the latest software that I need to code the enhanced Bluetooth?
> 
> Thanks. Much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## Frazzle (Jan 9, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you!


----------



## idf2008 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello everyone. 
Been using this forums for years and got much help from the community just by reading and searching. 
I have purchased a f15 x5 2015 and looking to code. I am already equipped with the Enet Cable as I coded my previous F10 535. Unfortunately I lost all my Esys and PZdata. Can anyone point me in the direction of where I could find those files?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

idf2008 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Been using this forums for years and got much help from the community just by reading and searching.
> I have purchased a f15 x5 2015 and looking to code. I am already equipped with the Enet Cable as I coded my previous F10 535. Unfortunately I lost all my Esys and PZdata. Can anyone point me in the direction of where I could find those files?
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## idf2008 (Sep 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Nebil (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you please send me the latest psdz data. I have a 2014 535. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nebil said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please send me the latest psdz data. I have a 2014 535. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Nebil (Jan 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you!


----------



## kt550xi (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I have psdz data 47.5 coming with E-Sys 3.18, it is not working on my F10. Got error message... My I-Step current is F010-15-03-502. May I get the link for v58 or v59?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## kt550xi (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I have psdz data 47.5 coming with E-Sys 3.18, it is not working on my F10. Got error message... My I-Step current is F010-15-03-502. May I get the link for v58 or v59?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kt550xi said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have psdz data 47.5 coming with E-Sys 3.18, it is not working on my F10. Got error message... My I-Step current is F010-15-03-502. May I get the link for v58 or v59?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


PM sent.


----------



## kt550xi (Jan 13, 2017)

You're the best! 
Thank you Shawn


----------



## UC36 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you share the SW for coding my F30 320d?

Best Wishes


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

UC36 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you share the SW for coding my F30 320d?
> 
> Best Wishes


No sorry. you are not able to send or receive PM's. Send me one when you can.


----------



## isildain (Nov 3, 2007)

I've got my new F12, but I can't get it coded. I keep getting read errors. I suspect it's old software. The car is F010-16-11-503, and I'm running E-Sys 3.27.1 with Launcher 2.4.3.85. I'm not sure which PSdZ file I'm using, but it's from September 2016 (it looks like it only goes up to 16-07-506) I suspect that I need to update one of these files. Any advice? 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

isildain said:


> I've got my new F12, but I can't get it coded. I keep getting read errors. I suspect it's old software. The car is F010-16-11-503, and I'm running E-Sys 3.27.1 with Launcher 2.4.3.85. I'm not sure which PSdZ file I'm using, but it's from September 2016 (it looks like it only goes up to 16-07-506) I suspect that I need to update one of these files. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

May I ask for the latest PSdZ data, please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

isildain said:


> I've got my new F12, but I can't get it coded. I keep getting read errors. I suspect it's old software. The car is F010-16-11-503, and I'm running E-Sys 3.27.1 with Launcher 2.4.3.85. I'm not sure which PSdZ file I'm using, but it's from September 2016 (it looks like it only goes up to 16-07-506) I suspect that I need to update one of these files. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks.





acoste said:


> May I ask for the latest PSdZ data, please?


PM sent.


----------



## isildain (Nov 3, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks. That fixed it. I didn't think to look in the same location I originally downloaded from.


----------



## Starmanager (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

can you send me please the latest e-sys and the files for programming the i3? I will get next week the latest Software from BMW in the car updated. Hopefully I can add my personal options back in the car.  

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Starmanager said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you send me please the latest e-sys and the files for programming the i3? I will get next week the latest Software from BMW in the car updated. Hopefully I can add my personal options back in the car.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## kt550xi (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

After I received your PM, the installation and coding were successfully. Except, closing the trunk from FOB and button from driver side.
HKFM => 3010 => TASTER_FBD => aktiv
HKFM => 3010 => SCH_TOEHKI => aktiv
HKFM => 3010 => SCH_FBD => aktiv
On my F10 550 when I try to code, it works only closing from button on driver. But not from my key FOB.
And I get error UNKNOWN_FFFFFFF..... and there is no CAFD file anymore.

I also try 
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HKFM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD (F010-16-05-503) => Select OK => Right-Click on HKFM => Select CODE.
Now I have CAFD back but same error appear. 
What should I do?

On the other side, I try to code my wife car F34 for trunk closing. Nothing works... got the error, not executable even I have electronic tailgate lift.... not even from the button from driver side.
However, it didn't give me error UNKNOWN_FFFFFFF..... under CAFD file.
Need your guidance


----------



## kt550xi (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

After I received your PM, the installation and coding were successfully. Except, closing the trunk from FOB and button from driver side.
HKFM => 3010 => TASTER_FBD => aktiv
HKFM => 3010 => SCH_TOEHKI => aktiv
HKFM => 3010 => SCH_FBD => aktiv
On my F10 550 when I try to code, it works only closing from button on driver. But not from my key FOB.
And I get error UNKNOWN_FFFFFFF..... and there is no CAFD file anymore.

I also try 
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HKFM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD (F010-16-05-503) => Select OK => Right-Click on HKFM => Select CODE.
Now I have CAFD back but same error appear. 
What should I do?

On the other side, I try to code my wife car F34 for trunk closing. Nothing works... got the error, not executable even I have electronic tailgate lift.... not even from the button from driver side.
However, it didn't give me error UNKNOWN_FFFFFFF..... under CAFD file.
Need your guidance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kt550xi said:


> ...I also try
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HKFM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD (F010-16-05-503) => Select OK => Right-Click on HKFM => Select CODE.
> Now I have CAFD back but same error appear.
> What should I do?
> ...


If you are using latest E-Sys Launcher, you should not have HKFM issues. After you injected CFAD back into HKFM, what is the "same error that appears? Is its till UNKN_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255? What about CAFD? Is it normal, or does it show cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255?

No idea on F34.


----------



## kt550xi (Jan 13, 2017)

Shawn, yes I have your latest E-Sys Launcher  ... it shows UNKN_FFFFFF_255_255_255 and there is no more CAFD....
If I want CAFD to show up, I need to inject every time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kt550xi said:


> Shawn, yes I have your latest E-Sys Launcher  ... it shows UNKN_FFFFFF_255_255_255 and there is no more CAFD....
> If I want CAFD to show up, I need to inject every time.


Only fix is to try and flash HKFM_LS with new firmware.


----------



## kt550xi (Jan 13, 2017)

Will give a try this weekend. Thanks for your suggestion :thumbup:


----------



## Frazzle (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

My ENET cable finally arrived today. I followed the instructions, managed to change 6NH to 6NS. I can see HU_CHAMP2 and CMB_MEDIA so I thought I could code the EBT. When I try to edit FDL by right clicking on the name under the folder I get an error. I have l attached a screenshot. Any ideas why I would get this? Really would appreciate your expertise on this.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Frazzle said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> My ENET cable finally arrived today. I followed the instructions, managed to change 6NH to 6NS. I can see HU_CHAMP2 and CMB_MEDIA so I thought I could code the EBT. When I try to edit FDL by right clicking on the name under the folder I get an error. I have l attached a screenshot. Any ideas why I would get this? Really would appreciate your expertise on this.
> Thanks


Generic Runtime error is meaningless. No one can know what issue is from just it. I would uninstall everything and reinstall it.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Frazzle said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> My ENET cable finally arrived today. I followed the instructions, managed to change 6NH to 6NS. I can see HU_CHAMP2 and CMB_MEDIA so I thought I could code the EBT. When I try to edit FDL by right clicking on the name under the folder I get an error. I have l attached a screenshot. Any ideas why I would get this? Really would appreciate your expertise on this.
> Thanks


For some reason, I only occasionally get that runtime error when using E-sys 3.28.1 and Launcher 2.6.x and connected to F020. You can load NCD directly in FDL-Editor without issue.


----------



## Frazzle (Jan 9, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> For some reason, I only occasionally get that runtime error when using E-sys 3.28.1 and Launcher 2.6.x and connected to F020. You can load NCD directly in FDL-Editor without issue.


Sorry complete novice with this. Can you please explain how I would do this? Thanks

Sent from my A0001 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Frazzle said:


> Sorry complete novice with this. Can you please explain how I would do this? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Bimmerfest mobile app


For all ECU's, which you "Read Coding Data," NCD's are stored in C:\Data\CAF.
Just go directly to Editors & Viewer > FDL-Editor > load desired NCD's using "..."

When you are ready to code, Right-click blue CAFD > NEW > FDL and load modified NCD.


----------



## Frazzle (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks to all especially Since, for the files. Got the enhanced Bluetooth coded and it's working great.

Sent from my A0001 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Frazzle (Jan 9, 2017)

Damn autocorrect. I meant especially Shawn. Thanks

Sent from my A0001 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Frazzle said:


> Damn autocorrect. I meant especially Shawn. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Bimmerfest mobile app


:thumbup:


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent. Only F20/21/F22/F23 Cheat Sheet I know of is this one:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwvO29oIXE6RdkwweGhKSWdRTDg/edit


Hi Shawn

I go through your Cheat Sheet and found one of the HORN at LOCK - FEM_BODY 3040. DO you think it can be worked on X1 F48 18d 9/2016 without alarm system to make a horn sound when I lock the car? Because I already coded HU_ENTRYNAV 3000 Acoustical_lock_confirm, but it is not worked caused no alarm system in the car.

I am using Launcher 2.5.0, esys 3.27.1, psdzdata 60.3, ediabas 6.4.7 and winxp.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hongkongloftus said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I go through your Cheat Sheet and found one of the HORN at LOCK - FEM_BODY 3040. DO you think it can be worked on X1 F48 18d 9/2016 without alarm system to make a horn sound when I lock the car? Because I already coded HU_ENTRYNAV 3000 Acoustical_lock_confirm, but it is not worked caused no alarm system in the car.
> 
> ...


This is not my cheat sheet, I own an F10, and I have never even coded an F2x car before.

Anyway, a car without factory DWA (Alarm) cannot have car chip, but I don't know if horn is possible,. Code it and see. You can't hurt it by trying.


----------



## rbleek (Apr 10, 2016)

My car's SW was updated. 
Due to that I lost my codings. All except de CAS items I can edit.

Regarding the CAS module, I suspect my v.58.1_PSdZData_Lite is too old..
CAFD_0000000F_005_025_058 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_025_058" not found! [C012]

Is this indeed the case?
If so, I would like to try a newer version.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rbleek said:


> My car's SW was updated.
> Due to that I lost my codings. All except de CAS items I can edit.
> 
> Regarding the CAS module, I suspect my v.58.1_PSdZData_Lite is too old..
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is not my cheat sheet, I own an F10, and I have never even coded an F2x car before.
> 
> Anyway, a car without factory DWA (Alarm) cannot have car chip, but I don't know if horn is possible,. Code it and see. You can't hurt it by trying.


Ok, thanks. Will do that soon and let you know the result.


----------



## Callagan (Jan 24, 2017)

*Current Sw*

hi everybody,
i have a super F33 420d!!
Can a have the link with the latest sw and data to code my beast?

thks

:beerchug:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Callagan said:


> hi everybody,
> i have a super F33 420d!!
> Can a have the link with the latest sw and data to code my beast?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Callagan (Jan 24, 2017)

*shawnsheridan is the number one!*

so quickly!!!!
Grazie Mille!!(thank you so much!!)

:supdude::thumbup::wave:


----------



## zygi898 (May 8, 2015)

Hello, could i also get a link to ISTA/P ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zygi898 said:


> Hello, could i also get a link to ISTA/P ?
> Thanks


No, sorry. This thread is not about ISTA/P, and I cannot help you with ISTA/P.


----------



## zygi898 (May 8, 2015)

ach, sorry but esys i would like to if its posible, for retrofit 6WA on f30.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zygi898 said:


> ach, sorry but esys i would like to if its posible, for retrofit 6WA on f30.


PM sent.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

what is the latest possible psdz data for f10 2010/04 ? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> what is the latest possible psdz data for f10 2010/04 ? thanks


F010-16-11-503 so >= 60.2.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

where can i find the i-level converter acording date? i have only found i level acording ista p version

when read errors with rheingold i can see:

ISTA version : 3.56.31.17089 , Data version R3.56

Int lev.works: F010-10-03-503 and Int.lev(cur.) F010-12-11-503


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> where can i find the i-level converter acording date? i have only found i level acording ista p version
> 
> when read errors with rheingold i can see:
> 
> ...


There isn't one by build date because that is irrelevent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> where can i find the i-level converter acording date? i have only found i level acording ista p version
> 
> when read errors with rheingold i can see:
> 
> ...


ISTA+ (AKA ISTA-D or Rheingold) can be used for diagnostics as well as programming (Except E-series)

For the ladder, you need "Service Data" or data_swi.
ISTA-P is being phased out, but there are notes for each release that include I-Level overview to correlate ISTA+ with ISTA-P.
You would need SIB's for dates; though, there is little value in the correlation.

When you read Integration Steps in E-sys, there are the following:

Shipment = Which version vehicle left factory
Last = Different than shipment if vehicle has been updated at least once
Current = Different from last if vehicle has been updated at least twice


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi,l I will read out the i step tomorrow.

But I would like to know , how can I figure out this from year car made:



shawnsheridan said:


> F010-16-11-503 so >= 60.2.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> Hi,l I will read out the i step tomorrow.
> 
> But I would like to know , how can I figure out this from year car made:


The build date of the car is irrelevant. What matters only is that the PSdZData version being used is >= to the last version of ISTA/P used to program the car. If you use the latest PSdZData, then you don't have to worry about it. Otherwise, you will need to read I-Step current from VCM, cross-reference it to the ISTA/P version, and determine if your PSdZData version is >= to it.


----------



## Sveaglunt (Mar 23, 2016)

Link to latest e-sys please  Thanks Shawn


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> The build date of the car is irrelevant. What matters only is that the PSdZData version being used is >= to the last version of ISTA/P used to program the car. If you use the latest PSdZData, then you don't have to worry about it. Otherwise, you will need to read I-Step current from VCM, cross-reference it to the ISTA/P version, and determine if your PSdZData version is >= to it.


OK. Now I see. So PSdZdata should not be higher, than installed ISTA/P supports, and getting I-Step from VCM is to go thru the document, to see which firmware is loaded in car ECUs 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sveaglunt said:


> Link to latest e-sys please  Thanks Shawn


PM sent.


----------



## brunomvcardoso (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn, please send for me too. Thank you.



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brunomvcardoso said:


> Hi Shawn, please send for me too. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## jobadabing (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Shawn, can you please send me the link to latest e-sys and Psdz, i have a 4k display screen.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jobadabing said:


> Hey Shawn, can you please send me the link to latest e-sys and Psdz, i have a 4k display screen.


PM sent.


----------



## Russjeff (Feb 10, 2017)

*Latest sets files*

Hi Shawn, you'd helped me with coding in the past for my '13 M5. I had it just how I wanted but had to take a software update for Sirius and lost many of the mods. My software was over a year old and errors out now when reading codes. Could you send me the link to the updated psdzdata filess? Is there somewhere I should go directly to for updates? Thanks, Jeff


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Russjeff said:


> Hi Shawn, you'd helped me with coding in the past for my '13 M5. I had it just how I wanted but had to take a software update for Sirius and lost many of the mods. My software was over a year old and errors out now when reading codes. Could you send me the link to the updated psdzdata filess? Is there somewhere I should go directly to for updates? Thanks, Jeff


PM sent.


----------



## ethan_hunt (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn!

Can you please send me the link to latest e-sys and Psdz Data for F10? Thanks! 


Fran


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ethan_hunt said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Can you please send me the link to latest e-sys and Psdz Data for F10? Thanks!
> 
> Fran


PM sent.


----------



## jackevans211 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey, is it possible to get latest e-sys files for F22 M240i please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackevans211 said:


> Hey, is it possible to get latest e-sys files for F22 M240i please


PM sent.


----------



## Lords (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello Shawn! :bow:

Can you please send me the link to latest e-sys and Psdz Data? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lords said:


> Hello Shawn! :bow:
> 
> Can you please send me the link to latest e-sys and Psdz Data?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jamodeo (Jul 26, 2016)

*Esys and pzdata*

Do you mind sending me the latest psdzdata and esys version please? Thank you!

-Joe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jamodeo said:


> Do you mind sending me the latest psdzdata and esys version please? Thank you!
> 
> -Joe


PM sent.


----------



## 318is_e36_myt (Jun 9, 2007)

Can I get the latest psdzdata and esys version also please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

318is_e36_myt said:


> Can I get the latest psdzdata and esys version also please?


PM sent.


----------



## jamodeo (Jul 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much!

-Joe


----------



## kal102 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi,

Could I please get the latest psdzdata and esys version also?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kal102 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I please get the latest psdzdata and esys version also?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## kal102 (Mar 5, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks shawnsheridan, top man


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

hello, could somebody send PM with link for latest FULL PSdz Data ?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> hello, could somebody send PM with link for latest FULL PSdz Data ?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Nevdon79 (Mar 7, 2017)

hello, could somebody send PM with link for latest FULL PSdz Data V50.3.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nevdon79 said:


> hello, could somebody send PM with link for latest FULL PSdz Data V50.3.
> 
> Thanks


The latest is 61.0

50.3 is 54 versions ago.


----------



## rgerth (Oct 15, 2006)

can I get the link for esys and psd?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rgerth said:


> can I get the link for esys and psd?


PM sent.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Nevdon79 (Mar 7, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> The latest is 61.0
> 
> 50.3 is 54 versions ago.


Can I get the latest links for esys and psd?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nevdon79 said:


> Can I get the latest links for esys and psd?


PM sent.


----------



## Breach (Jul 18, 2011)

Can I have a link to the 61.0 full data? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Breach said:


> Can I have a link to the 61.0 full data? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

can somebody PM me links with full data on uploaded server ? Thx


----------



## Tamo (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Shawn , can I have a link to the new update. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> can somebody PM me links with full data on uploaded server ? Thx





Tamo said:


> Hi Shawn , can I have a link to the new update. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM's sent.


----------



## krzemyk (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Shawn , can I have a link to the new update. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krzemyk said:


> Hi Shawn , can I have a link to the new update. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi shawn
Could you send me update link for data, yesterday I was called by the dealer to recode my car (F85), done, but I loose my hitch light programming and I cannot read my AAG module which is looking for cafd_000013f5-033_000_000 I hope is in the newest version, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mgarciah said:


> Hi shawn
> Could you send me update link for data, yesterday I was called by the dealer to recode my car (F85), done, but I loose my hitch light programming and I cannot read my AAG module which is looking for cafd_000013f5-033_000_000 I hope is in the newest version, thanks!


PM sent,


----------



## BimmerBoj (Mar 13, 2017)

Can you send me a Link for E-Sys and psdzdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BimmerBoj said:


> Can you send me a Link for E-Sys and psdzdata?


PM sent.


----------



## padrino (Jan 2, 2012)

Like others reaching out for the files, have the cable and a 2016 750xi ready to go... Appreciate the links to download everything. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

padrino said:


> Like others reaching out for the files, have the cable and a 2016 750xi ready to go... Appreciate the links to download everything. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## MarkSCD (Sep 2, 2016)

Is there a way or code to enable pre typed text response? Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MarkSCD said:


> Is there a way or code to enable pre typed text response? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You can do that on your phone. You can also use Google Assistant to respond.


----------



## MarkSCD (Sep 2, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> You can do that on your phone. You can also use Google Assistant to respond.


In my Audi in have the option of replying directly from the MMI. Can it be done using idrive? Would rather not access my phone directly.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MarkSCD said:


> In my Audi in have the option of replying directly from the MMI. Can it be done using idrive? Would rather not access my phone directly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No. You misunderstood.
Use steering wheel to access phone with voice commands.
If you want to use idrive, you use dragon speak.


----------



## MarkSCD (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks, I'll set that up tomorrow. Google Assistant seems very intuitive. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MarkSCD said:


> Thanks, I'll set that up tomorrow. Google Assistant seems very intuitive.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could I please get the latest psdzdata and esys version?

Kind regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E61-520 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I please get the latest psdzdata and esys version?
> 
> Kind regards


PM sent.


----------



## DBecton (Mar 23, 2017)

@shawnsheridan

Shawn,

I have a 2011 328i and I'm looking to update the navigation to the latest version. Can you help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DBecton said:


> @shawnsheridan
> 
> Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2011 328i and I'm looking to update the navigation to the latest version. Can you help?


PM sent.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the latest Psdzdata lite?

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Timbits93 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the latest Psdzdata lite?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## AlphaQuad (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Shawn, for coding I just need the lite version of the Psdzdata right? My car is Actual integration level F020-17-03-503. May I request for the latest psdzdata and esys?
I also had an additional question, when the dealer updates the I-level do all ecu's automatically get updated within the vehicle?
thank You!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AlphaQuad said:


> Hi Shawn, for coding I just need the lite version of the Psdzdata right? My car is Actual integration level F020-17-03-503. May I request for the latest psdzdata and esys?
> I also had an additional question, when the dealer updates the I-level do all ecu's automatically get updated within the vehicle?
> thank You!


PM sent.

Yes, only Lite is needed for Coding.

No, not all ECU's are necessarily updated during dealer programming. Only those ECU's where BMW AG has newer firmware than what is currently on your ECU in car gets update. Not ever new version of software contains a firmware update for all ECU's.


----------



## AlphaQuad (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Shawn.
With F020-17-03-503 do you know which firmware version NBT module is updated too? Originally I had F020-13-11-502 and my NBT was at NBT_B


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AlphaQuad said:


> With F020-17-03-503 do you know which firmware version NBT module is updated too? Originally I had F020-13-11-502 and my NBT was at NBT_B


I think 3.60-3.61.1 is NBT_O (MN/TN-003.013.001). ISTA-P v3.59.5 is NBT_N16094A: MN/TN-003.011.002.


----------



## AlphaQuad (Jan 14, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> I think 3.60-3.61.1 is NBT_O (MN/TN-003.013.001). ISTA-P v3.59.5 is NBT_N16094A: MN/TN-003.011.002.


Thanks @Almaretto I guess I'll find out for sure when I pick up my car from the dealer tomorrow!


----------



## weaseldotro (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi,
Can you please PM me links to the latest PSDZ data and e-sys?
Thank you!


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

can somebody send me pm with latest link for lastest FULL PSdZ data (61.2 ?) 
- if possible on uploaded server, if not. mega is ok  

when i have esys 3.27.1 i should be fine with flashing ecus, right? 

thanks

//edit:
nevermind.. i have found the 3.61.2 full data link


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> can somebody send me pm with latest link for lastest FULL PSdZ data (61.2 ?)
> - if possible on uploaded server, if not. mega is ok
> 
> when i have esys 3.27.1 i should be fine with flashing ecus, right?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## McLarenF1GTR (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello guys, if I want to retrofit a used 6WA do I need the full version of PSdzdata or lite is fine? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

McLarenF1GTR said:


> Hello guys, if I want to retrofit a used 6WA do I need the full version of PSdzdata or lite is fine? Thanks.


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## mike poggue (May 14, 2017)

Hi shawnsheridan,

I have 2016 5.20i F10 which has NBT_N16094A. I want to enable VIDEO from USB (also while driving). Where can I find related software versions (e-sys, PsdZdata, token etc.). Thx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mike poggue said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> I have 2016 5.20i F10 which has NBT_N16094A. I want to enable VIDEO from USB (also while driving). Where can I find related software versions (e-sys, PsdZdata, token etc.). Thx.


PM sent.


----------



## SaaTooPid (May 14, 2017)

Curamrda said:


> can somebody send me pm with latest link for lastest FULL PSdZ data (61.2 ?)
> - if possible on uploaded server, if not. mega is ok
> 
> when i have esys 3.27.1 i should be fine with flashing ecus, right?
> ...


Can you please pm me the link
That would be awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SaaTooPid said:


> Can you please pm me the link
> That would be awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## outphase84 (May 17, 2017)

Howdy Shawn, any chance I could get a link for psdz and latest esys for an '11 F25?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

outphase84 said:


> Howdy Shawn, any chance I could get a link for psdz and latest esys for an '11 F25?


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

No Requests necessary. Grab latest software & more from OP:

Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: Latest Software, Guides, and Tips


THREAD CLOSED


----------

